# New Pedestrian Bridge Collapses in Miami



## Wry Catcher

"Mass Casualties" reported.

Florida International University Bridge Collapses, Cars Underneath


----------



## Likkmee

MACA. Make America Cuba Again


----------



## aaronleland

Fox is reporting at least one dead. I hope you are wrong about "mass casualties".


----------



## aaronleland

Now several confirmed dead.


----------



## HenryBHough

Chinese steel?


----------



## miketx

Likkmee said:


> MACA. Make America Cuba Again


DIms are trying to do just that.


----------



## aaronleland

HenryBHough said:


> Chinese steel?



I think they said that that section of the bridge was new, and only recently swung into place. Whoever installed that section of the bridge is FUCKED.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Holy sheeeeit...collapse is correct. That don't look natural...WHERE IS MIND WARP!? Get her in here stat! I need a conspiracy!


----------



## aaronleland

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Holy sheeeeit...collapse is correct. That don't look natural...WHERE IS MIND WARP!? Get her in here stat! I need a conspiracy!



Thermite paint!!!


----------



## depotoo

Live view
Several dead after newly-installed portion of FIU pedestrian bridge collapses

They are saying several killed and cars are crushed.  It just opened on Sat.


----------



## depotoo




----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

aaronleland said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy sheeeeit...collapse is correct. That don't look natural...WHERE IS MIND WARP!? Get her in here stat! I need a conspiracy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thermite paint!!!
Click to expand...

Which was contracted through George Soros and David Rockerfeller...I HAVE THE DOCUMENTS!!


----------



## depotoo

FIU officials previously told reporters that the bridge was being built using Accelerated Bridge Construction methods. The university said the modular construction method reduces potential risks to workers, commuters and pedestrians and minimizes traffic interruptions. 

The university currently runs shuttles that ferry students across busy Eighth Street safely. A student died crossing Eighth Street in August after the shuttle service ended for the day.

Construction of the bridge began in the spring of 2017 and is expected to be completed in early 2019.

Several dead after newly-installed portion of FIU pedestrian bridge collapses
It opened Sat.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Likkmee said:


> MACA. Make America Cuba Again


It started construction in spring but had to be commissioned in 2016 to have the work started.  I guess this is what happens when you have shovel ready jobs, that weren't shovel ready...Liberalism kills people.

If George Bush was responsible for the economy Obama inherited, this bridge collapse is Obama's legacy left for President Trump.


----------



## mdk

What a nightmare. Those poor people.


----------



## MindWars

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Holy sheeeeit...collapse is correct. That don't look natural...WHERE IS MIND WARP!? Get her in here stat! I need a conspiracy!



fk u


----------



## aaronleland

andaronjim said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> MACA. Make America Cuba Again
> 
> 
> 
> It started construction in spring but had to be commissioned in 2016 to have the work started.  I guess this is what happens when you have shovel ready jobs, that weren't shovel ready...Liberalism kills people.
> 
> If George Bush was responsible for the economy Obama inherited, this bridge collapse is Obama's legacy left for President Trump.
Click to expand...


Jesus Christ. Couldn't even waited until the bodies were counted, could ya'?


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Now bridges need to be banned....


It's not a good time to be in Florida. They've had quite a number of incidences in just a few months


----------



## mdk

Partisan food fight and we are not even off the first page. Clowns.


----------



## depotoo

You can see at least 5 cars


----------



## depotoo

The school paid for the bridge.  And please stop.  People in cars are still under the bridge.





andaronjim said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> MACA. Make America Cuba Again
> 
> 
> 
> It started construction in spring but had to be commissioned in 2016 to have the work started.  I guess this is what happens when you have shovel ready jobs, that weren't shovel ready...Liberalism kills people.
> 
> If George Bush was responsible for the economy Obama inherited, this bridge collapse is Obama's legacy left for President Trump.
Click to expand...


----------



## mdk

Rick Jo on Instagram: “The new FIU bridge just collapsed”


----------



## depotoo

Now they are saying it was not officially opened, yet.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Damn... Just damn...


----------



## depotoo

FHP multiple fatalities.  At least 6 injured.


----------



## Scamp

FIU bridge collapses; fatalities reported, Florida officials say


----------



## OldLady

My guess is that they won't be using that "innovative technology" again any time soon.
What a shame.


----------



## depotoo

It is now on Fox cable live


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

OldLady said:


> My guess is that they won't be using that "innovative technology" again any time soon.
> What a shame.



What is crazy is the Romans built stuff that has lasted thousands of years and today society builds stuff that last just as long as they can build it again...

Sometimes the old way works better.


----------



## depotoo

Gov Scott is heading to FIU.

At least 6 cars are underneath.


----------



## Taz

Wry Catcher said:


> "Mass Casualties" reported.
> 
> Florida International University Bridge Collapses, Cars Underneath


The solution is obvious: more guns.


----------



## OldLady

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that they won't be using that "innovative technology" again any time soon.
> What a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is crazy is the Romans built stuff that has lasted thousands of years and today society builds stuff that last just as long as they can build it again...
> 
> Sometimes the old way works better.
Click to expand...

No kidding.  It's crazy though that kids were getting killed crossing the street, which is why they built the pedestrian bridge.
Besides the jumping spiders the size of your fist, yet another reason I would never live in Florida.


----------



## Scamp

But Miami is proud of their Minority contract hiring...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that they won't be using that "innovative technology" again any time soon.
> What a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is crazy is the Romans built stuff that has lasted thousands of years and today society builds stuff that last just as long as they can build it again...
> 
> Sometimes the old way works better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No kidding.  It's crazy though that kids were getting killed crossing the street, which is why they built the pedestrian bridge.
> Besides the jumping spiders the size of your fist, yet another reason I would never live in Florida.
Click to expand...


Lived in Florida as a kid and it almost killed me because of my COPD ( back then it was acute bronchitis and asthma ).

Spent many days in a oxygen tent down there...

So no thank you Florida...


----------



## Rambunctious

cheap Chinese steel...
I've seen 1 1/2 " bolts from China sheer right in half....


----------



## Rambunctious

If we are going to rebuild our nations bridges we had better ramp up our steel plants and stop buying Chinese crap...


----------



## depotoo

I have lived here 17 years.  No jumping spiders the size of your fist, and I live rural.





OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that they won't be using that "innovative technology" again any time soon.
> What a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is crazy is the Romans built stuff that has lasted thousands of years and today society builds stuff that last just as long as they can build it again...
> 
> Sometimes the old way works better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No kidding.  It's crazy though that kids were getting killed crossing the street, which is why they built the pedestrian bridge.
> Besides the jumping spiders the size of your fist, yet another reason I would never live in Florida.
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

On news 10,  there were some also walking under the bridge.


----------



## emilynghiem

aaronleland said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese steel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they said that that section of the bridge was new, and only recently swung into place. Whoever installed that section of the bridge is FUCKED.
Click to expand...

First-of-its-kind pedestrian bridge “swings” into place

Thanks Wry Catcher and aaronleland
I looked at the construction process.
It seems the bridge was constructed off site
then lowered and put into place.

Whatever process that is, people are going to be wary now,
and just want to do things the old way. No thanks!


----------



## Likkmee

I've worked on bridge teams that hold up locomotives and coal cars. What ever happened to steel . More overpriced engineers nightmare garbage.


----------



## depotoo

Now stating there are 8 vehicles under the bridge.  9 people reported transported to the hospital so far.


----------



## Rambunctious

emilynghiem said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese steel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they said that that section of the bridge was new, and only recently swung into place. Whoever installed that section of the bridge is FUCKED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First-of-its-kind pedestrian bridge “swings” into place
> 
> Thanks Wry Catcher and aaronleland
> I looked at the construction process.
> It seems the bridge was constructed off site
> then lowered and put into place.
> 
> Whatever process that is, people are going to be wary now,
> and just want to do things the old way. No thanks!
Click to expand...

Look at the I beams they are destroyed bent and broken...It's the steel...


----------



## Scamp

Rambunctious said:


> cheap Chinese steel...
> I've seen 1 1/2 " bolts from China sheer right in half....


China buys US scrap metal and makes steel with it.


----------



## Rambunctious

Scamp said:


> China buys US scrap metal and makes steel with it


Which makes us pretty damn stupid to buy it...Trump is right by rebuilding our own steel plants...


----------



## Pogo

andaronjim said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> MACA. Make America Cuba Again
> 
> 
> 
> It started construction in spring but had to be commissioned in 2016 to have the work started.  I guess this is what happens when you have shovel ready jobs, that weren't shovel ready...Liberalism kills people.
> 
> If George Bush was responsible for the economy Obama inherited, this bridge collapse is Obama's legacy left for President Trump.
Click to expand...


Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight because as every engineer knows, it's the commissioning that holds up the structure.

ODS.  Can't write this stuff.


----------



## Pogo

Taz said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Mass Casualties" reported.
> 
> Florida International University Bridge Collapses, Cars Underneath
> 
> 
> 
> The solution is obvious: more guns.
Click to expand...


Zackly.  A good guy with a gun would have shot that bridge before it hit the ground.


----------



## Scamp

So who built the bridge? Did Miami save money with minority contracting and cheap steel?


----------



## Vandalshandle

I demand to know where Hillary was when this happened.


----------



## OldLady

depotoo said:


> I have lived here 17 years.  No jumping spiders the size of your fist, and I live rural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that they won't be using that "innovative technology" again any time soon.
> What a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is crazy is the Romans built stuff that has lasted thousands of years and today society builds stuff that last just as long as they can build it again...
> 
> Sometimes the old way works better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No kidding.  It's crazy though that kids were getting killed crossing the street, which is why they built the pedestrian bridge.
> Besides the jumping spiders the size of your fist, yet another reason I would never live in Florida.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That's a relief.  A neighbor who went camping in the Everglades told me about them.  She saw them on the roads as they were driving through at night.
You think they were actually frogs?


----------



## Wry Catcher

Scamp said:


> So who built the bridge? Did Miami save money with minority contracting and cheap steel?



'Wow, racism already.  It doesn't take long for the bigots to use a tragedy to push their hateful agendas.

Clearly is was built by the Private Sector, and the crazy policy of going with the lowest bid can create serious problems, but race or ethnicity has little to do with such a policy.

I didn't manage the building of a new jail, but that manager was also part of the Chief's executive management team.  The low bid was accepted by the bean counters, even though the choice had serious previous problems.  They installed the fire protection system and cut corners using too small diameter pipes.  The County inspected the work, and demanded it be removed and replaced to code.  This set back the opening for several months and cost the county big bucks.

The take away from this experience is the private sector can put profit before safety, and if government doesn't their do due diligence, the public will be endangered.

On the national level, this is exactly what Trump voters voted for, eliminating regulations developed over the years to protect you, the reader and your family, have been repealed by fiat and executive orders.


----------



## Scamp

There were 2 cranes on scene at the time of the collapse, supposedly performing stress tests on the bridge. 
Obviously the stress test was a catastrophic failure.


----------



## depotoo

News conference:  mayor is watching via live feed.  

 Guess he couldn’t show up?


----------



## depotoo

The Everglades, yes.  That is the swamp.





OldLady said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lived here 17 years.  No jumping spiders the size of your fist, and I live rural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that they won't be using that "innovative technology" again any time soon.
> What a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is crazy is the Romans built stuff that has lasted thousands of years and today society builds stuff that last just as long as they can build it again...
> 
> Sometimes the old way works better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No kidding.  It's crazy though that kids were getting killed crossing the street, which is why they built the pedestrian bridge.
> Besides the jumping spiders the size of your fist, yet another reason I would never live in Florida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a relief.  A neighbor who went camping in the Everglades told me about them.  She saw them on the roads as they were driving through at night.
> You think they were actually frogs?
Click to expand...


----------



## Wry Catcher

depotoo said:


> News conference:  mayor is watching via live feed.
> 
> Guess he couldn’t show up?



He's out of the country.


----------



## Wry Catcher

depotoo said:


> The Everglades, yes.  That is the swamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lived here 17 years.  No jumping spiders the size of your fist, and I live rural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that they won't be using that "innovative technology" again any time soon.
> What a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is crazy is the Romans built stuff that has lasted thousands of years and today society builds stuff that last just as long as they can build it again...
> 
> Sometimes the old way works better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No kidding.  It's crazy though that kids were getting killed crossing the street, which is why they built the pedestrian bridge.
> Besides the jumping spiders the size of your fist, yet another reason I would never live in Florida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a relief.  A neighbor who went camping in the Everglades told me about them.  She saw them on the roads as they were driving through at night.
> You think they were actually frogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


My wife and I drove Alligator Alley from East to West.  The highway had chain link fencing and warning signs not to get out of your car.  We didn't.


----------



## aaronleland

These reporters should be treated like schoolchildren.

"Raise your hands, and wait until you're called upon."


----------



## depotoo

From the conference, the company building the bridge mcs? has done many projects with the county before.


----------



## depotoo

The mayor is actually in China, on businesses.


----------



## depotoo

Another conference around 7pm


----------



## Scamp

Wry Catcher said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who built the bridge? Did Miami save money with minority contracting and cheap steel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Wow, racism already.  It doesn't take long for the bigots to use a tragedy to push their hateful agendas.
Click to expand...

Wow you played the race card quickly. Al Sharpton would be proud...


----------



## aaronleland

I like the way the police department director was handling these vultures. He looked like he was about two seconds away from saying, "Look, faggots. We have no more information for you at this time." I'm glad he's more professional than I am.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Scamp said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who built the bridge? Did Miami save money with minority contracting and cheap steel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Wow, racism already.  It doesn't take long for the bigots to use a tragedy to push their hateful agendas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you played the race card quickly. Al Sharpton would be proud...
Click to expand...


You wrote, and I quote:  So who built the bridge? *Did Miami save money with minority contracting and cheap steel?
*
Covert racism is still racism.  Why infer that a minority would use cheap labor and produce an inferior product?  We can be sure the bridge was built by a private contractor, it matters not what race or ethnicity owns the company.

My question is, did the city and/or county inspect the project effectively; bribes occur in more places than the US Congress.


----------



## depotoo

I understand the bridge was a year ahead of schedule.


----------



## Scamp

Wry Catcher said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who built the bridge? Did Miami save money with minority contracting and cheap steel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Wow, racism already.  It doesn't take long for the bigots to use a tragedy to push their hateful agendas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you played the race card quickly. Al Sharpton would be proud...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wrote, and I quote:  So who built the bridge? *Did Miami save money with minority contracting and cheap steel?
> *
> Covert racism is still racism.  Why infer that a minority would use cheap labor and produce an inferior product?  We can be sure the bridge was built by a private contractor, it matters not what race or ethnicity owns the company.
> 
> My question is, did the city and/or county inspect the project effectively; bribes occur in more places than the US Congress.
Click to expand...

Ask a legitimate question and get accused of racism...


----------



## Borillar

Scamp said:


> There were 2 cranes on scene at the time of the collapse, supposedly performing stress tests on the bridge.
> Obviously the stress test was a catastrophic failure.


Why would they be doing a stress test with pedestrians on the bridge and traffic running beneath? That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Scamp said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who built the bridge? Did Miami save money with minority contracting and cheap steel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Wow, racism already.  It doesn't take long for the bigots to use a tragedy to push their hateful agendas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you played the race card quickly. Al Sharpton would be proud...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wrote, and I quote:  So who built the bridge? *Did Miami save money with minority contracting and cheap steel?
> *
> Covert racism is still racism.  Why infer that a minority would use cheap labor and produce an inferior product?  We can be sure the bridge was built by a private contractor, it matters not what race or ethnicity owns the company.
> 
> My question is, did the city and/or county inspect the project effectively; bribes occur in more places than the US Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask a legitimate question and get accused of racism...
Click to expand...


LOL, and now a spin.  Maybe you are not inherently a racist, maybe you simply have been brainwashed for that question to arise.

Q.  Is your avatar in blue or gray


----------



## aaronleland

Borillar said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were 2 cranes on scene at the time of the collapse, supposedly performing stress tests on the bridge.
> Obviously the stress test was a catastrophic failure.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they be doing a stress test with pedestrians on the bridge and traffic running beneath? That doesn't make any sense.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure it was confirmed that there was a stress test going on, but Shepherd Smith was asking the same thing earlier. It definitely doesn't make sense.


----------



## aaronleland

aaronleland said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were 2 cranes on scene at the time of the collapse, supposedly performing stress tests on the bridge.
> Obviously the stress test was a catastrophic failure.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they be doing a stress test with pedestrians on the bridge and traffic running beneath? That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure it was confirmed that there was a stress test going on, but Shepherd Smith was asking the same thing earlier. It definitely doesn't make sense.
Click to expand...


From what I understand pedestrians were walking underneath the bridge, not on it. Still makes no sense to do a stress test while cars are driving under it.


----------



## OldLady

aaronleland said:


> I like the way the police department director was handling these vultures. He looked like he was about two seconds away from saying, "Look, faggots. We have no more information for you at this time." I'm glad he's more professional than I am.


Have they gotten everyone out from under yet?


----------



## bodecea

Scamp said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who built the bridge? Did Miami save money with minority contracting and cheap steel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Wow, racism already.  It doesn't take long for the bigots to use a tragedy to push their hateful agendas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you played the race card quickly. Al Sharpton would be proud...
Click to expand...

Ah...there's that Race Card Card.


----------



## depotoo

According to Kendall Medical Center, they received 10 patients, 2 in critical conditions.  Eight are in stable condition without head injuries.
10 People Hospitalized At Kendall Regional, 2 Critical

The spokesman for Kendall said other hospitals did receive patients.  They did not know how many or state where.


----------



## depotoo

No





OldLady said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way the police department director was handling these vultures. He looked like he was about two seconds away from saying, "Look, faggots. We have no more information for you at this time." I'm glad he's more professional than I am.
> 
> 
> 
> Have they gotten everyone out from under yet?
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

There were some construction workers on top of the bridge.





aaronleland said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were 2 cranes on scene at the time of the collapse, supposedly performing stress tests on the bridge.
> Obviously the stress test was a catastrophic failure.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they be doing a stress test with pedestrians on the bridge and traffic running beneath? That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure it was confirmed that there was a stress test going on, but Shepherd Smith was asking the same thing earlier. It definitely doesn't make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I understand pedestrians were walking underneath the bridge, not on it. Still makes no sense to do a stress test while cars are driving under it.
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

The hospital spokesman guessed the patients ages they received were anywhere from 20-50.


----------



## aaronleland

OldLady said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way the police department director was handling these vultures. He looked like he was about two seconds away from saying, "Look, faggots. We have no more information for you at this time." I'm glad he's more professional than I am.
> 
> 
> 
> Have they gotten everyone out from under yet?
Click to expand...


I don't think they're moving that bridge off them any time soon. Sad to say, but anybody in those cars are very likely dead.


----------



## depotoo

A picture taken an hour before the collapse.  There were 5 workers on top, that I can see.


----------



## depotoo

They have search dogs, and technical listening devices in place.  They say they are raising the bridge little by little.  They are concerned of a further collapse.


----------



## depotoo

MCM has built many projects in Broward and Miami-Dade county


----------



## depotoo

MCM is led by Jorge Munilla, who graduated from FIU’s School of Business Administration in 1997 and has been president of the firm since 1983. He and his five brothers, who also work at MCM, are the sons of Fernando Munilla Sr., who had founded a major construction company in Cuba. Today, the firm has 1,200 employees, according to Jorge Munilla’s LinkedIn page.

MCM has worked on major government contracts in South Florida, Texas and Panama, including the $128 million expansion of Terminal 4 at Fort Lauderdale-Hollywood International Airport, PortMiami’s Terminal F, and the widening and reconstruction of State Road 821. Other projects include the bridges of the Isles of Las Olas and Miami Beach’s South Pointe Park. MCM was involved in construction litigation tied to the 19-acre park that resulted in a $478,100 judgment against the firm in 2015.
Here’s what we know about MCM, the builder of the FIU bridge that collapsed


----------



## IsaacNewton

There are some city inspectors that are right now looking at options of flying to Peru I would guess. Holy hell it was put up on Saturday? Probably in the contract there is very small print we guarantee this structure to stand for 4 days only. 

What a waste of human life, just driving to work or to the store and a frigin bridge falls on you right as you pass under it.


----------



## depotoo

According to a police Sgt that was in her car when it had collapsed, said there were 4 victims on top of the bridge when she got to it.

I heard earlier one worker had jumped from the bridge as it collapsed, so that is 5 of the victims right there.


----------



## depotoo

Ntsb  news conference:   Starting investigation.  15 specialists assigned in several areas will be investigating.  They are also sending in members to assist the families. They are not on scene yet.


----------



## depotoo

Kendall medical Center will have another news conference at 7:30.


----------



## Nosmo King

Scamp said:


> So who built the bridge? Did Miami save money with minority contracting and cheap steel?


How do you explain the hundreds of thousands of projects built with minority contractors that have not failed catastrophically?


----------



## Reasonable

Tell me again how great getting rid of regulations are? 
Would you feel the same way if you were under this collapsed bridge? 

A special construction method was used on the pedestrian bridge that collapsed in Florida on Thursday, killing several people. The method is known as "accelerated bridge construction," and it's meant to minimize traffic disruption and maximize safety. 

But CBS News has learned that two firms involved in the construction have been accused of unsafe practices in the past.

Firms that built collapsed Miami bridge have history of safety complaints

DON'T worry. Donald Trump is on it. 
Trump Rolls Back Numerous Transportation Safety Regulations


----------



## Reasonable

More idiocy: 

Trump is systematically backing off consumer protections, to the delight of corporations

Trump is tearing up the system that protects ordinary Americans from financial scams

*“The Trump administration is probably the most anti-investor and consumer protection administration in decades, if not ever.”*


----------



## Baz Ares

This part was incomplete and hung in March..


----------



## Rambunctious

CHEAP CHINESE STEEL.......


----------



## Baz Ares

Dang.. Union installers, no illegals.











What is Accelerated Bridge Construction, which was used ahead of the Miami collapse
This should have had a temp middle support till above overhead cabling was completed.
And anchored to the end ground bridge tension buttress points.




Kinda like this.


----------



## depotoo

Still waiting on news conference.


----------



## Reasonable

Rambunctious said:


> CHEAP CHINESE STEEL.......


Nonsense. 

I guess you think lax regulations that can kill people is a good idea. 
Noted.


----------



## depotoo

Fox cable is going to carry the news conference, local10 news abc will online, link-
Several dead after newly-installed portion of FIU pedestrian bridge collapses


----------



## Rambunctious

Reasonable said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> I guess you think lax regulations that can kill people is a good idea.
> Noted.


Cheap steel from China kills people.....I beams are not supposed to snap like that...


----------



## hjmick

Reasonable said:


> Tell me again how great getting rid of regulations are?
> Would you feel the same way if you were under this collapsed bridge?
> 
> A special construction method was used on the pedestrian bridge that collapsed in Florida on Thursday, killing several people. The method is known as "accelerated bridge construction," and it's meant to minimize traffic disruption and maximize safety.
> 
> But CBS News has learned that two firms involved in the construction have been accused of unsafe practices in the past.
> 
> Firms that built collapsed Miami bridge have history of safety complaints
> 
> DON'T worry. Donald Trump is on it.
> Trump Rolls Back Numerous Transportation Safety Regulations




So the regulations rolled back by Trump caused the collapse? I didn't realize the investigation was already over...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Its health and safety gone maaaaad !!!!!!!!!!!
America gets more third world every week.


----------



## Avatar4321

When did they build the bridge?


----------



## Rambunctious

Idiots...this bridge was constructed under regulations that existed in 2015...it's the weak steel....


----------



## Rambunctious

Avatar4321 said:


> When did they build the bridge?


Construction began off site in 2015....


----------



## Likkmee

They finished it last Sat. It lasted almost 6 whole daze. BUY AMERICAN !!!!


----------



## aaronleland

Avatar4321 said:


> When did they build the bridge?



It was off-site. They just kinda swung it into place recently.


----------



## depotoo

Starting now, dang went out, now on fox business channel.

Rubio speaking.  Just talking about the investigation


----------



## miketx

lol, Trump derangement!


----------



## aaronleland

Rambunctious said:


> CHEAP CHINESE STEEL.......



That may have been a factor, but something else went wrong. We've been using cheap Chinese steel for a long time, but accidents like this are extremely rare in America.


----------



## Tax Man

The steel used in the New Bay Bridge in San Francisco had to be delayed because the steel came from China and did not meet specifications.


----------



## conserveguy877

So the mindless OP think it's an manufacturing expert. Too funny. I'm done.


----------



## Rambunctious

aaronleland said:


> That may have been a factor, but something else went wrong. We've been using cheap Chinese steel for a long time, but accidents like this are extremely rare in America


I would avoid bridges that were built after 2000 if at all possible....


----------



## depotoo

Scott spoke before Rubio, didn’t hear him.
Fire chief: using equipment that is used all over the world for such incidents.  9 victims have been removed.  Still in rescue mode.
FHPchief:  speaking of crushed vehicles, still have no other information.

Ok, it’s off Fox now, no others showed it.  Can’t get it to load online on local10.  
I think it is pretty much all the same as earlier, though.  Just still in search and rescue mode.  No one else recovered yet.


----------



## Rambunctious

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its health and safety gone maaaaad !!!!!!!!!!!
> America gets more third world every week.


We were third world under Obama...we are climbing out of his mess and it will take time...when do you think that bridge was built? last weekend? It was started off site in 2015 with all of the Obama regulations the damn thing could take...OKAY?


----------



## Windparadox

`
The university itself was directly involved with this. They were the ones who created this method of building bridges. *‘Instant’ bridge aims to make a dangerous crossing safer for thousands of students*
*`*


----------



## EvilCat Breath

This is what happens when democrats make the decisions.


----------



## blackhawk

Avatar4321 said:


> When did they build the bridge?


Questions like that will screw up the partisan idiocy.


----------



## Reasonable

Tipsycatlover said:


> This is what happens when democrats make the decisions.


Are democrats weakening safety rules? 
Goddamn you drunken woman... 
trump's rolling back a plethora of safety rules and consumer protection rules.


----------



## Reasonable

Where's the Infrastructure  Bill Trump promised us? 
The same place where all the money went that Mexico sent to pay for the wall?


----------



## Cellblock2429

Reasonable said:


> Tell me again how great getting rid of regulations are?
> Would you feel the same way if you were under this collapsed bridge?
> 
> A special construction method was used on the pedestrian bridge that collapsed in Florida on Thursday, killing several people. The method is known as "accelerated bridge construction," and it's meant to minimize traffic disruption and maximize safety.
> 
> But CBS News has learned that two firms involved in the construction have been accused of unsafe practices in the past.
> 
> Firms that built collapsed Miami bridge have history of safety complaints
> 
> DON'T worry. Donald Trump is on it.
> Trump Rolls Back Numerous Transportation Safety Regulations


/——-/ Were Obozo’s regulations in place “in the past?” What regs did Trump remove to cause this accident?


----------



## Desperado

In this rendering the bridge is supported by the tower.  Note:  the bridge was installed without the support tower structure not even being built.


----------



## Reasonable

Rambunctious said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its health and safety gone maaaaad !!!!!!!!!!!
> America gets more third world every week.
> 
> 
> 
> We were third world under Obama...we are climbing out of his mess and it will take time...when do you think that bridge was built? last weekend? It was started off site in 2015 with all of the Obama regulations the damn thing could take...OKAY?
Click to expand...

Bridges need upgrades and repairs to be safe. 
Where's the money for that? 
Your president is creating more messes than anyone can fix.


----------



## aaronleland

Rambunctious said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its health and safety gone maaaaad !!!!!!!!!!!
> America gets more third world every week.
> 
> 
> 
> We were third world under Obama...we are climbing out of his mess and it will take time...when do you think that bridge was built? last weekend? It was started off site in 2015 with all of the Obama regulations the damn thing could take...OKAY?
Click to expand...


From what I have read the bridge was completed a year ahead of schedule. How exactly do more regulations cause a bridge to be completed faster? Whoever built it is at fault.


----------



## initforme

The private company that built it is at fault.  Shut em down.


----------



## Reasonable

Cellblock2429 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me again how great getting rid of regulations are?
> Would you feel the same way if you were under this collapsed bridge?
> 
> A special construction method was used on the pedestrian bridge that collapsed in Florida on Thursday, killing several people. The method is known as "accelerated bridge construction," and it's meant to minimize traffic disruption and maximize safety.
> 
> But CBS News has learned that two firms involved in the construction have been accused of unsafe practices in the past.
> 
> Firms that built collapsed Miami bridge have history of safety complaints
> 
> DON'T worry. Donald Trump is on it.
> Trump Rolls Back Numerous Transportation Safety Regulations
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ Were Obozo’s regulations in place “in the past?” What regs did Trump remove to cause this accident?
Click to expand...

Trump has rolled back all  or most of Obama's safety regulations. 
The firm that built the bridge had multiple safety violations. 
Who's overseeing violators like this. Certainly not this administration. 
Getting rid of regulations is great, remember? 
Dupes.


----------



## Rambunctious

aaronleland said:


> From what I have read the bridge was completed a year ahead of schedule. How exactly do more regulations cause a bridge to be completed faster? Whoever built it is at fault


The builder is done...no amount of insurance will keep them in business...I bet they got a deal on the foreign steel...


----------



## Rambunctious

Reasonable said:


> Trump has rolled back all or most of Obama's safety regulations


----------



## Reasonable

Fact: Our roads and bridges are crumbling all over this country. 
You're putting your life at stake driving on these bridges. 
Car  repairs are skyrocketing due to the horrendous roads. 

But be comforted Congress just rolled back regulations that were put in to prevent another 2017 financial meltdown. 
Be comforted that the rich made out like bandits with the tax bill. 

Yet still no Infrastructure bill to be voted on.


----------



## initforme

We need union labor building the bridges.


----------



## initforme

Infrastructure repairs might cut into billionaires bottom lines and that isn't fair.  Lmao.


----------



## Reasonable

.





Rambunctious said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has rolled back all or most of Obama's safety regulations
Click to expand...

Trump was so proud of all the regulations of Obama's he did away with.

Let me count the ways you make a fool of yourself. 

Trump Effort to Roll Back Rail Safety Rules Questioned Following Amtrak Crash


----------



## depotoo

initforme said:


> We need union labor building the bridges.


It was, to my understanding.


----------



## Desperado

Reasonable said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its health and safety gone maaaaad !!!!!!!!!!!
> America gets more third world every week.
> 
> 
> 
> We were third world under Obama...we are climbing out of his mess and it will take time...when do you think that bridge was built? last weekend? It was started off site in 2015 with all of the Obama regulations the damn thing could take...OKAY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bridges need upgrades and repairs to be safe.
> Where's the money for that?
> Your president is creating more messes than anyone can fix.
Click to expand...

The Bridge was up for only 6 days


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its health and safety gone maaaaad !!!!!!!!!!!
> America gets more third world every week.


Do you people still lease your land from the Queen ?


----------



## Reasonable

More of Obama's regulations this bastard is rolling back. 
He's not only happy to put us at risk on land.. but also in the ocean. 

Trump to roll back offshore drilling safety regulations: report


----------



## Nosmo King

Rambunctious said:


> Idiots...this bridge was constructed under regulations that existed in 2015...it's the weak steel....


You don't know that.  Hell!  I'm an engineer and I don't know that.

Don't get me wrong.  I live in the upper Ohio River valley not 35 miles from downtown Pittsburgh and I know a little about the products we once produced here.  I know that the quality of our steel was superior to Chinese made steel.

But I also know that there are too many other factors that must be investigated before blame can be laid anywhere.  Construction techniques, welding and joinery, installation and securing the structure to abutments, concrete strength, design specifications and contract adherence to spec.

I think the responsible thing to do is wait for all the coming investigatione to conclude and provide factual information.  That way the mistakes made there will not be repeated and no one can say it was X when it really was A through W that were the problems.


----------



## Reasonable

Desperado said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its health and safety gone maaaaad !!!!!!!!!!!
> America gets more third world every week.
> 
> 
> 
> We were third world under Obama...we are climbing out of his mess and it will take time...when do you think that bridge was built? last weekend? It was started off site in 2015 with all of the Obama regulations the damn thing could take...OKAY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bridges need upgrades and repairs to be safe.
> Where's the money for that?
> Your president is creating more messes than anyone can fix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Bridge was up for only 6 days
Click to expand...

I understand. Where were the inspectors?


----------



## aaronleland

Obama isn't at fault. Trump isn't at fault. I understand this is a political forum, but not everything has to be political. That's why out of the many sub-forums here only one is called "Politics". Both sides claim the other causes divisiveness, yet both sides are so quick to jump over dead bodies over something that has nothing to do with politics. Wait until an investigation is complete. Hell, wait until they lift the bridge off of those tragically lost. You people disgust me.


----------



## Desperado

aaronleland said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its health and safety gone maaaaad !!!!!!!!!!!
> America gets more third world every week.
> 
> 
> 
> We were third world under Obama...we are climbing out of his mess and it will take time...when do you think that bridge was built? last weekend? It was started off site in 2015 with all of the Obama regulations the damn thing could take...OKAY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I have read the bridge was completed a year ahead of schedule. How exactly do more regulations cause a bridge to be completed faster? Whoever built it is at fault.
Click to expand...


the bridge span was rolled into place a week ago, it was not schedule to be open to the public til this Dec. They still had to build the support tower.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Reasonable said:


> More of Obama's regulations this bastard is rolling back.
> He's not only happy to put us at risk on land.. but also in the ocean.
> 
> Trump to roll back offshore drilling safety regulations: report


/——/ I see crafting coherent sentences still eludes you. Sad and funny


----------



## BULLDOG

Rambunctious said:


> Idiots...this bridge was constructed under regulations that existed in 2015...it's the weak steel....



I'm pretty sure it was pre-stressed concrete. The only structural support was embedded cables under tension. Either way, you don't test a bridge with traffic running under it. It was designed to have a support tower on each end, and a center support tower. The center support tower hadn't even been built yet. I'm sure there is a lot about that particular bridge that I don't know,  but only someone with a total lack of concern for the people who could die would put that structure above a road that was in use.


----------



## MarathonMike

Another 'Reasonable' conclusion: "Something bad happened.....uuuuuh it's Trump's fault!"


----------



## BULLDOG

MarathonMike said:


> Another 'Reasonable' conclusion: "Something bad happened.....uuuuuh it's Trump's fault!"



Trump has been there for more than a year. He should have prevented this instead of eliminating safety regulations.


----------



## Aldo Raine

Avatar4321 said:


> When did they build the bridge?


 Still being built, had not even been commissioned yet.


----------



## Reasonable

MarathonMike said:


> Another 'Reasonable' conclusion: "Something bad happened.....uuuuuh it's Trump's fault!"


Translation: Nothing is Trump's fault. 
I see you continually look the other way as Trump is rolling back Obama's safety regulations.


----------



## Reasonable

4 people are confirmed dead from the bridge collapse. 

Expect this scenario played out over and over as this worthless president and GOP can't get their act together with an Infrastructure bill.


----------



## bripat9643

Reasonable said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its health and safety gone maaaaad !!!!!!!!!!!
> America gets more third world every week.
> 
> 
> 
> We were third world under Obama...we are climbing out of his mess and it will take time...when do you think that bridge was built? last weekend? It was started off site in 2015 with all of the Obama regulations the damn thing could take...OKAY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bridges need upgrades and repairs to be safe.
> Where's the money for that?
> Your president is creating more messes than anyone can fix.
Click to expand...

It's a new bridge, fake Marine.

Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Aldo Raine

initforme said:


> The private company that built it is at fault.  Shut em down.




  Yes, this would be the correct answer.  Not a Dim or a Rethug thing.  A bad construction/contractor thing!


----------



## Reasonable

bripat9643 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its health and safety gone maaaaad !!!!!!!!!!!
> America gets more third world every week.
> 
> 
> 
> We were third world under Obama...we are climbing out of his mess and it will take time...when do you think that bridge was built? last weekend? It was started off site in 2015 with all of the Obama regulations the damn thing could take...OKAY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bridges need upgrades and repairs to be safe.
> Where's the money for that?
> Your president is creating more messes than anyone can fix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a new bridge, fake Marine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...

If you're breathing, you're lying.


----------



## bripat9643

Reasonable said:


> More of Obama's regulations this bastard is rolling back.
> He's not only happy to put us at risk on land.. but also in the ocean.
> 
> Trump to roll back offshore drilling safety regulations: report


Building codes are normally enforced by the state government, you lying fake Marine.  Trump's deregulation had nothing to do with this.

Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Baz Ares

FYi? The pedestrian bridge that collapsed at Florida International University in Miami Thursday was designed by the same engineers that worked on a local bridge that collapsed during construction.


Florida construction companies behind collapse @FIUd pedestrian bridge @WeAreMCMge @FIGGBridgeand both had other bridge collapses in recent years.


----------



## initforme

Again the company should be shut down...it obviously needs to be put out of business and perhaps charges...


----------



## Reasonable

bripat9643 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of Obama's regulations this bastard is rolling back.
> He's not only happy to put us at risk on land.. but also in the ocean.
> 
> Trump to roll back offshore drilling safety regulations: report
> 
> 
> 
> Building codes are normally enforced by the state government, you lying fake Marine.  Trump's deregulation had nothing to do with this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...


Ha ha. One of your idiots misread my Op on a real marine's tweet...so you hop aboard his idiocy.

Bridges aren't buildings.


----------



## Reasonable

bripat9643 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of Obama's regulations this bastard is rolling back.
> He's not only happy to put us at risk on land.. but also in the ocean.
> 
> Trump to roll back offshore drilling safety regulations: report
> 
> 
> 
> Building codes are normally enforced by the state government, you lying fake Marine.  Trump's deregulation had nothing to do with this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...

Ever hear of OSHA? 
Lol


----------



## depotoo

The same company Miami Dade and Broward have awarded multiple contracts to for years.  And just this week had a suit filed against for injuries from a bridge it had built back in 2015, in Broward county.
Companies that designed, constructed FIU pedestrian bridge involved in previous accidents
Court documents show that MCM, or Munilla Construction Management, was accused of substandard work in a lawsuit filed earlier this month. The suit said a worker at Fort Lauderdale International Airport, where the company is working on an expansion, fell and injured himself when a makeshift bridge MCM built collapsed under the worker’s weight.

The suit charged the company with employing “incompetent, inexperienced, unskilled or careless employees” at the job site.
As well as others, this one in 2012.
Company behind Florida bridge that collapsed also was fined by Virginia after 2012 mishap in Hampton Roads

So don’t go blaming it on this administration.


BULLDOG said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots...this bridge was constructed under regulations that existed in 2015...it's the weak steel....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was pre-stressed concrete. The only structural support was embedded cables under tension. Either way, you don't test a bridge with traffic running under it. It was designed to have a support tower on each end, and a center support tower. The center support tower hadn't even been built yet. I'm sure there is a lot about that particular bridge that I don't know,  but only someone with a total lack of concern for the people who could die would put that structure above a road that was in use.
Click to expand...


----------



## initforme

Sounds totally lime a horrific company, a shoddy bad company was allowed to continue doing shoddy work. Shut em down.


----------



## depotoo

See post #58.  Then tell us what the excuse is for it to happen under Obama’s administration.





Reasonable said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another 'Reasonable' conclusion: "Something bad happened.....uuuuuh it's Trump's fault!"
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: Nothing is Trump's fault.
> I see you continually look the other way as Trump is rolling back Obama's safety regulations.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

aaronleland said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> MACA. Make America Cuba Again
> 
> 
> 
> It started construction in spring but had to be commissioned in 2016 to have the work started.  I guess this is what happens when you have shovel ready jobs, that weren't shovel ready...Liberalism kills people.
> 
> If George Bush was responsible for the economy Obama inherited, this bridge collapse is Obama's legacy left for President Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ. Couldn't even waited until the bodies were counted, could ya'?
Click to expand...

What is interesting is what government entity allowed such a bridge to be commissioned?  Just like with BP , it was the dept of interior that allowed the rig to operate, why was the bridge allowed to be opened?


----------



## Reasonable

depotoo said:


> The same company Miami Dade and Broward have awarded multiple contracts to for years.  And just this week had a suit filed against for injuries from a bridge it had built back in 2015, in Broward county.
> Companies that designed, constructed FIU pedestrian bridge involved in previous accidents
> Court documents show that MCM, or Munilla Construction Management, was accused of substandard work in a lawsuit filed earlier this month. The suit said a worker at Fort Lauderdale International Airport, where the company is working on an expansion, fell and injured himself when a makeshift bridge MCM built collapsed under the worker’s weight.
> 
> The suit charged the company with employing “incompetent, inexperienced, unskilled or careless employees” at the job site.
> As well as others, this one in 2012.
> Company behind Florida bridge that collapsed also was fined by Virginia after 2012 mishap in Hampton Roads
> 
> So don’t go blaming it on this administration.
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots...this bridge was constructed under regulations that existed in 2015...it's the weak steel....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was pre-stressed concrete. The only structural support was embedded cables under tension. Either way, you don't test a bridge with traffic running under it. It was designed to have a support tower on each end, and a center support tower. The center support tower hadn't even been built yet. I'm sure there is a lot about that particular bridge that I don't know,  but only someone with a total lack of concern for the people who could die would put that structure above a road that was in use.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Where were the safety investigators NOW? Or is obama supposed to fly on the scene taking care of it?


----------



## depotoo

By the way, Miami and Broward  are known for their illegal kickbacks.


----------



## Manonthestreet

who awarded the contract with their record


----------



## aaronleland

andaronjim said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> MACA. Make America Cuba Again
> 
> 
> 
> It started construction in spring but had to be commissioned in 2016 to have the work started.  I guess this is what happens when you have shovel ready jobs, that weren't shovel ready...Liberalism kills people.
> 
> If George Bush was responsible for the economy Obama inherited, this bridge collapse is Obama's legacy left for President Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ. Couldn't even waited until the bodies were counted, could ya'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is interesting is what government entity allowed such a bridge to be commissioned?  Just like with BP , it was the dept of interior that allowed the rig to operate, why was the bridge allowed to be opened?
Click to expand...


The bridge wasn't opened.


----------



## initforme

Trying to save money is a bad idea in instances like this.  Really bad.


----------



## initforme

Nobody can defend the hiring of this private company.


----------



## BULLDOG

depotoo said:


> See post #58.  Then tell us what the excuse is for it to happen under Obama’s administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another 'Reasonable' conclusion: "Something bad happened.....uuuuuh it's Trump's fault!"
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: Nothing is Trump's fault.
> I see you continually look the other way as Trump is rolling back Obama's safety regulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


They tested an incomplete bridge (designed center support wasn't even built yet) over an active highway and killed a lot of people TODAY. Obama left office more than a year ago. What does the collapse have to do with Obama ?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Reasonable said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when democrats make the decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> Are democrats weakening safety rules?
> Goddamn you drunken woman...
> trump's rolling back a plethora of safety rules and consumer protection rules.
Click to expand...

Democrats don't weaken safety rules.  Democrats ignore all those racist, bigoted safety rules.  They are white man's rules.


----------



## Reasonable

Tipsycatlover said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when democrats make the decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> Are democrats weakening safety rules?
> Goddamn you drunken woman...
> trump's rolling back a plethora of safety rules and consumer protection rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats don't weaken safety rules.  Democrats ignore all those racist, bigoted safety rules.  They are white man's rules.
Click to expand...

Ding ding ding. 
Even with Bripat trolling the forum THAT has to be the most idiotic comment of the day.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Reasonable said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of Obama's regulations this bastard is rolling back.
> He's not only happy to put us at risk on land.. but also in the ocean.
> 
> Trump to roll back offshore drilling safety regulations: report
> 
> 
> 
> Building codes are normally enforced by the state government, you lying fake Marine.  Trump's deregulation had nothing to do with this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever hear of OSHA?
> Lol
Click to expand...


Ohhh were employees hurt?  Did the bridge fall on some workers.   Or, do you not know what OSHA means?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Look at the bright side.   Some of the dead might be democrats.


----------



## skye

Cheap Chinese steel??



and there is also the Kobe Steel fraud.

Kobe Steel admits data fraud went on nearly five decades, CEO to quit


----------



## Muhammed

Avatar4321 said:


> When did they build the bridge?


It was still under construction.


----------



## BULLDOG

Tipsycatlover said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of Obama's regulations this bastard is rolling back.
> He's not only happy to put us at risk on land.. but also in the ocean.
> 
> Trump to roll back offshore drilling safety regulations: report
> 
> 
> 
> Building codes are normally enforced by the state government, you lying fake Marine.  Trump's deregulation had nothing to do with this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever hear of OSHA?
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhh were employees hurt?  Did the bridge fall on some workers.   Or, do you not know what OSHA means?
Click to expand...


Yes employees were hurt. OSHA is on site as well as the NTSB and every other safety organization that might be required.


----------



## initforme

The company owes those injured workers a lot of money.


----------



## BULLDOG

Tipsycatlover said:


> Look at the bright side.   Some of the dead might be democrats.




But on the other hand, they might have been some of your regular customers.


----------



## depotoo




----------



## Baz Ares

andaronjim said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> MACA. Make America Cuba Again
> 
> 
> 
> It started construction in spring but had to be commissioned in 2016 to have the work started.  I guess this is what happens when you have shovel ready jobs, that weren't shovel ready...Liberalism kills people.
> 
> If George Bush was responsible for the economy Obama inherited, this bridge collapse is Obama's legacy left for President Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ. Couldn't even waited until the bodies were counted, could ya'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is interesting is what government entity allowed such a bridge to be commissioned?  Just like with BP , it was the dept of interior that allowed the rig to operate, why was the bridge allowed to be opened?
Click to expand...

It was not open. it is under construction new.


----------



## depotoo

*This is really bad-*
*State: Firm hired for bridge design check should have been pre-qualified but wasn’t*

*Read more here: State: Firm hired for bridge design check should have been pre-qualified but wasn’t*
TALLAHASSEE


The Florida Department of Transportation distanced itself from the bridge construction and collapse late Thursday, saying that the company hired by FIU’s design team to provide “an independent, secondary design check” had not been pre-qualified for the job. That design check is often a technicality but is required by the state.

In a fact sheet of “preliminary findings,” FDOT emphasized that the Florida International University pedestrian project was a “local agency project” under contract with FIU, and not one managed by the state.

“There will clearly be an investigation to see exactly what happened and why this happened,’’ said Gov. Rick Scott during an evening news conference with law enforcement and FIU officials. He emphasized this was “not a FDOT project” and said “we will hold anybody accountable if anybody has done anything wrong.”

Under the contract, however, the project required “an independent, secondary design check,” and the design team, FIGG Bridge Engineers, hired another engineering firm, Louis Berger. That firm “was not FDOT pre-qualified for this service, which is required under FIU’s agreement with the state. FIU’s design build team is responsible for selecting a pre-qualified firm and ensuring this process is followed,” the release said.

Read more here: State: Firm hired for bridge design check should have been pre-qualified but wasn’t
Louis Berger Group
Engineering company

louisberger.com
Louis Berger is a full-service engineering, architecture, planning, environmental, program and construction management and economic development firm based in Morristown, New Jersey. Wikipedia

Headquarters: New Jersey
Subsidiaries: Ammann & Whitney, Louis Berger SAS, Berger, Lehman Associates, P.C., BergerABAM Inc., Louis Berger & Co., The Louis Berger Group Phils., Inc.,


----------



## depotoo

They are saying at least 4 dead so far.


----------



## jillian

Wry Catcher said:


> "Mass Casualties" reported.
> 
> Florida International University Bridge Collapses, Cars Underneath



horrible.


----------



## jillian

HenryBHough said:


> Chinese steel?



^^^^^^^^^^

and..... never misses an opportunity to troll.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Odd how it doesn't say "old pedestrian bridge collapses in Miami"

Those things were built solid.


----------



## Ravi

depotoo said:


> *This is really bad-*
> *State: Firm hired for bridge design check should have been pre-qualified but wasn’t*
> 
> *Read more here: State: Firm hired for bridge design check should have been pre-qualified but wasn’t*
> TALLAHASSEE
> 
> 
> The Florida Department of Transportation distanced itself from the bridge construction and collapse late Thursday, saying that the company hired by FIU’s design team to provide “an independent, secondary design check” had not been pre-qualified for the job. That design check is often a technicality but is required by the state.
> 
> In a fact sheet of “preliminary findings,” FDOT emphasized that the Florida International University pedestrian project was a “local agency project” under contract with FIU, and not one managed by the state.
> 
> “There will clearly be an investigation to see exactly what happened and why this happened,’’ said Gov. Rick Scott during an evening news conference with law enforcement and FIU officials. He emphasized this was “not a FDOT project” and said “we will hold anybody accountable if anybody has done anything wrong.”
> 
> Under the contract, however, the project required “an independent, secondary design check,” and the design team, FIGG Bridge Engineers, hired another engineering firm, Louis Berger. That firm “was not FDOT pre-qualified for this service, which is required under FIU’s agreement with the state. FIU’s design build team is responsible for selecting a pre-qualified firm and ensuring this process is followed,” the release said.
> 
> Read more here: State: Firm hired for bridge design check should have been pre-qualified but wasn’t
> Louis Berger Group
> Engineering company
> 
> louisberger.com
> Louis Berger is a full-service engineering, architecture, planning, environmental, program and construction management and economic development firm based in Morristown, New Jersey. Wikipedia
> 
> Headquarters: New Jersey
> Subsidiaries: Ammann & Whitney, Louis Berger SAS, Berger, Lehman Associates, P.C., BergerABAM Inc., Louis Berger & Co., The Louis Berger Group Phils., Inc.,


So not minority contractors. Fuck the racist POSs on this thread.


----------



## depotoo

Louis Berger Sues Former Exec Over $17.1M FCPA Penalty - Law360
Law360 › articles › louis-berger-sues-for...
Law360, New York (June 15, 2016, 7:40 PM EDT) -- The Louis Berger Group Inc. has slapped a former company executive with a lawsuit in New Jersey state court over his admitted bribery of foreign officials, saying the criminal activity has ...
Louis Berger Sues 2nd Former Exec Over Bribery Scandal - Law360
Law360 › articles › louis-berger-sues-2n...
Jul 14, 2016 · Civil engineering firm Louis Berger International Inc. has sued a second former executive in New Jersey state courts for embezzling company funds and bribing public officials in foreign countries, the same conduct that ...
Louis Berger Settles Suit With Former Exec Over Bribery - Law360
Law360 › articles › louis-berger-settles-s...
Aug 31, 2016 · The Louis Berger Group Inc. has reached a settlement in one of the two lawsuits the company filed in New ... The companies' lawsuit against the second former executive, James McClung, is still pending, court records show.
Louis Berger Sues Former Executive For Exposing It To FCPA ...
FCPA Professor › louis-berger
Jun 21, 2016 · As highlighted in this prior post, in July 2015 Louis Berger International agreed to pay $17.1 million pursuant to a DOJ deferred prosecution agreement based on allegations that it violated the FCPA's anti-bribery provisions in ...
Louis Berger Group to Pay $69.3 Million in Fraud Case - The New ...
The New York Times › world › asia
Nov 5, 2010 · The company, the Louis Berger Group, based in Morristown, N.J., will pay $18.7 million in criminal penalties and $50.6 million in civil penalties for overbilling the ... Mr. Salomon went to the government, and then filed a lawsuit.
Feds Join Whistleblower False Claims Lawsuit Against Louis Berger ...
Corporate Crime Reporter › news › feds-j...
Jul 29, 2016 · The federal government has joined a whistleblower lawsuit against two former executives of the Louis Berger Group, a New Jersey-based construction company that was one of the largest US contractors in Afghanistan and ...
United States Sues Former Executives of Government Contractor for ...
Department of Justice (.gov) › opa › unit...
Jul 28, 2016 · The Justice Department announced today that the government has filed suit under the False Claims Act against Derish M. Wolff and Salvatore J. Pepe, respectively the former CEO and CFO of Louis Berger Group Inc. (LBG), ..


----------



## depotoo

Yet they still hired them.  No wonder they weren’t state certified.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ravi said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This is really bad-*
> *State: Firm hired for bridge design check should have been pre-qualified but wasn’t*
> 
> *Read more here: State: Firm hired for bridge design check should have been pre-qualified but wasn’t*
> TALLAHASSEE
> 
> 
> The Florida Department of Transportation distanced itself from the bridge construction and collapse late Thursday, saying that the company hired by FIU’s design team to provide “an independent, secondary design check” had not been pre-qualified for the job. That design check is often a technicality but is required by the state.
> 
> In a fact sheet of “preliminary findings,” FDOT emphasized that the Florida International University pedestrian project was a “local agency project” under contract with FIU, and not one managed by the state.
> 
> “There will clearly be an investigation to see exactly what happened and why this happened,’’ said Gov. Rick Scott during an evening news conference with law enforcement and FIU officials. He emphasized this was “not a FDOT project” and said “we will hold anybody accountable if anybody has done anything wrong.”
> 
> Under the contract, however, the project required “an independent, secondary design check,” and the design team, FIGG Bridge Engineers, hired another engineering firm, Louis Berger. That firm “was not FDOT pre-qualified for this service, which is required under FIU’s agreement with the state. FIU’s design build team is responsible for selecting a pre-qualified firm and ensuring this process is followed,” the release said.
> 
> Read more here: State: Firm hired for bridge design check should have been pre-qualified but wasn’t
> Louis Berger Group
> Engineering company
> 
> louisberger.com
> Louis Berger is a full-service engineering, architecture, planning, environmental, program and construction management and economic development firm based in Morristown, New Jersey. Wikipedia
> 
> Headquarters: New Jersey
> Subsidiaries: Ammann & Whitney, Louis Berger SAS, Berger, Lehman Associates, P.C., BergerABAM Inc., Louis Berger & Co., The Louis Berger Group Phils., Inc.,
> 
> 
> 
> So not minority contractors. Fuck the racist POSs on this thread.
Click to expand...


Does Ravi remember the pedestrian bridge over I95?


----------



## martybegan

Baz Ares said:


> Dang.. Union installers, no illegals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Accelerated Bridge Construction, which was used ahead of the Miami collapse
> This should have had a temp middle support till above overhead cabling was completed.
> And anchored to the end ground bridge tension buttress points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like this.



Looks like a failure at the far approach that dragged the near approach side with it. 

Not a structural engineer, but have taken a few basic seminars on bridges.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Why didn't they just copy the old style pedestrian bridges?

Nobody ever uses those things, anyway. True Story.


Hey! I'm Nobody.


----------



## depotoo

FIU confirmed a stress test was in progress.


----------



## martybegan

depotoo said:


> FIU confirmed a stress test was in progress.



They had traffic running under it during a stress test.........


----------



## depotoo

Absolutely bizarre.  The fact the city allowed it is criminal, as well as the companies doing such.





martybegan said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> FIU confirmed a stress test was in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had traffic running under it during a stress test.........
Click to expand...


----------



## Markle

Reasonable said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when democrats make the decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> Are democrats weakening safety rules?
> Goddamn you drunken woman...
> trump's rolling back a plethora of safety rules and consumer protection rules.
Click to expand...


----------



## Reasonable

Tipsycatlover said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of Obama's regulations this bastard is rolling back.
> He's not only happy to put us at risk on land.. but also in the ocean.
> 
> Trump to roll back offshore drilling safety regulations: report
> 
> 
> 
> Building codes are normally enforced by the state government, you lying fake Marine.  Trump's deregulation had nothing to do with this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever hear of OSHA?
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhh were employees hurt?  Did the bridge fall on some workers.   Or, do you not know what OSHA means?
Click to expand...

4 died dipshit.


----------



## Markle

Reasonable said:


> Fact: Our roads and bridges are crumbling all over this country.
> You're putting your life at stake driving on these bridges.
> Car  repairs are skyrocketing due to the horrendous roads.
> 
> But be comforted Congress just rolled back regulations that were put in to prevent another 2017 financial meltdown.
> Be comforted that the rich made out like bandits with the tax bill.
> 
> Yet still no Infrastructure bill to be voted on.


----------



## IsaacNewton

The engineers must have graduated Trump University. Or Liberty U.


----------



## Markle

depotoo said:


> By the way, Miami and Broward  are known for their illegal kickbacks.



It goes back to the 50's, at least.  Contractors kept big offshore fishing boats on retainers to take out building inspectors.  One thing I know in Cutler Ridge is when they would pour the cap, into forms around the top of the outer walls of a house built of concrete block, they would have the rebar in place and no paper in the blocks holes.  Concrete was supposed to be poured into the empty holes of the blocks until they filled up.  After the inspection was done, contractors would have laborers stuff newspaper into each of the top blocks holes so far less concrete would be necessary.  Nothing went wrong for decades until Katrina.


----------



## Markle

BULLDOG said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post #58.  Then tell us what the excuse is for it to happen under Obama’s administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another 'Reasonable' conclusion: "Something bad happened.....uuuuuh it's Trump's fault!"
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: Nothing is Trump's fault.
> I see you continually look the other way as Trump is rolling back Obama's safety regulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They tested an incomplete bridge (designed center support wasn't even built yet) over an active highway and killed a lot of people TODAY. Obama left office more than a year ago. What does the collapse have to do with Obama ?
Click to expand...


What does the collapse have to do with ANY president?


----------



## Thinker101

Reasonable said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same company Miami Dade and Broward have awarded multiple contracts to for years.  And just this week had a suit filed against for injuries from a bridge it had built back in 2015, in Broward county.
> Companies that designed, constructed FIU pedestrian bridge involved in previous accidents
> Court documents show that MCM, or Munilla Construction Management, was accused of substandard work in a lawsuit filed earlier this month. The suit said a worker at Fort Lauderdale International Airport, where the company is working on an expansion, fell and injured himself when a makeshift bridge MCM built collapsed under the worker’s weight.
> 
> The suit charged the company with employing “incompetent, inexperienced, unskilled or careless employees” at the job site.
> As well as others, this one in 2012.
> Company behind Florida bridge that collapsed also was fined by Virginia after 2012 mishap in Hampton Roads
> 
> So don’t go blaming it on this administration.
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots...this bridge was constructed under regulations that existed in 2015...it's the weak steel....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was pre-stressed concrete. The only structural support was embedded cables under tension. Either way, you don't test a bridge with traffic running under it. It was designed to have a support tower on each end, and a center support tower. The center support tower hadn't even been built yet. I'm sure there is a lot about that particular bridge that I don't know,  but only someone with a total lack of concern for the people who could die would put that structure above a road that was in use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where were the safety investigators NOW? Or is obama supposed to fly on the scene taking care of it?
Click to expand...


A good place to start would be to find out which idiot Obama appointee allowed this bridge to be built, let alone all the other bridges the design company put together.


----------



## Markle

I have a wild idea.

Why don't we wait until they actually know what went wrong before casting aspersions in every direction?


----------



## Thinker101

Markle said:


> I have a wild idea.
> 
> Why don't we wait until they actually know what went wrong before casting aspersions in every direction?



Dang, that's no fun.


----------



## MarathonMike

BULLDOG said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another 'Reasonable' conclusion: "Something bad happened.....uuuuuh it's Trump's fault!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has been there for more than a year. He should have prevented this instead of eliminating safety regulations.
Click to expand...

So in the President's spare time, he should have anticipated a walkway bridge collapse? You guys are priceless.


----------



## BULLDOG

Markle said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post #58.  Then tell us what the excuse is for it to happen under Obama’s administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another 'Reasonable' conclusion: "Something bad happened.....uuuuuh it's Trump's fault!"
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: Nothing is Trump's fault.
> I see you continually look the other way as Trump is rolling back Obama's safety regulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They tested an incomplete bridge (designed center support wasn't even built yet) over an active highway and killed a lot of people TODAY. Obama left office more than a year ago. What does the collapse have to do with Obama ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the collapse have to do with ANY president?
Click to expand...


Some nut job said it was Obama's fault.


----------



## Thinker101

BULLDOG said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post #58.  Then tell us what the excuse is for it to happen under Obama’s administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another 'Reasonable' conclusion: "Something bad happened.....uuuuuh it's Trump's fault!"
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: Nothing is Trump's fault.
> I see you continually look the other way as Trump is rolling back Obama's safety regulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They tested an incomplete bridge (designed center support wasn't even built yet) over an active highway and killed a lot of people TODAY. Obama left office more than a year ago. What does the collapse have to do with Obama ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the collapse have to do with ANY president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some nut job said it was Obama's fault.
Click to expand...


And the nut job that started this thread said it was Trump's fault and the whole country is in peril due to regulations being rolled back.


----------



## BULLDOG

MarathonMike said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another 'Reasonable' conclusion: "Something bad happened.....uuuuuh it's Trump's fault!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has been there for more than a year. He should have prevented this instead of eliminating safety regulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So in the President's spare time, he should have anticipated a walkway bridge collapse? You guys are priceless.
Click to expand...


Sounds a little extreme to me too, but isn't that the precedent we set while Obama was president? Consistency is important.


----------



## BULLDOG

Thinker101 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post #58.  Then tell us what the excuse is for it to happen under Obama’s administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: Nothing is Trump's fault.
> I see you continually look the other way as Trump is rolling back Obama's safety regulations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They tested an incomplete bridge (designed center support wasn't even built yet) over an active highway and killed a lot of people TODAY. Obama left office more than a year ago. What does the collapse have to do with Obama ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the collapse have to do with ANY president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some nut job said it was Obama's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the nut job that started this thread said it was Trump's fault and the whole country is in peril due to regulations being rolled back.
Click to expand...


I thought that's how it worked. The president is responsible for everything bad that happens. It was that way for 8 years, why do you want to change now?


----------



## Thinker101

BULLDOG said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post #58.  Then tell us what the excuse is for it to happen under Obama’s administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They tested an incomplete bridge (designed center support wasn't even built yet) over an active highway and killed a lot of people TODAY. Obama left office more than a year ago. What does the collapse have to do with Obama ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the collapse have to do with ANY president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some nut job said it was Obama's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the nut job that started this thread said it was Trump's fault and the whole country is in peril due to regulations being rolled back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought that's how it worked. The president is responsible for everything bad that happens. It was that way for 8 years, why do you want to change now?
Click to expand...


LOL.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Marion Morrison said:


> Odd how it doesn't say "old pedestrian bridge collapses in Miami"
> 
> Those things were built solid.



WPA bridges are still in service.  Thank you FDR.


----------



## bripat9643

Reasonable said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of Obama's regulations this bastard is rolling back.
> He's not only happy to put us at risk on land.. but also in the ocean.
> 
> Trump to roll back offshore drilling safety regulations: report
> 
> 
> 
> Building codes are normally enforced by the state government, you lying fake Marine.  Trump's deregulation had nothing to do with this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever hear of OSHA?
> Lol
Click to expand...

OSHA has no authority over bridge design and fabrication techniques, dumbass.


----------



## BULLDOG

bripat9643 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of Obama's regulations this bastard is rolling back.
> He's not only happy to put us at risk on land.. but also in the ocean.
> 
> Trump to roll back offshore drilling safety regulations: report
> 
> 
> 
> Building codes are normally enforced by the state government, you lying fake Marine.  Trump's deregulation had nothing to do with this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever hear of OSHA?
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OSHA has no authority of bridge design and fabrication techniques, dumbass.
Click to expand...



Workers were injured. OSHA is there. Even if no workers were hurt, they would still be there because the potential for injury to workers was obvious.  

At least 4 dead, 9 injured after Florida International University pedestrian bridge collapse
He said he saw three injured construction workers. One had a head injury and was passing in and out of consciousness, another one had a leg injury leg and the third was lying on the street unconscious. Llera started performing CPR on him.


----------



## Avatar4321

Rambunctious said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did they build the bridge?
> 
> 
> 
> Construction began off site in 2015....
Click to expand...


Well so much for reasonable's theory


----------



## Peter Dow

A tale of two Floridas.


*Flordia, 1969, July 16.* Kennedy Space Centre, Merritt Island. The 45,700 tonne, 363 foot (110m) Apollo 11 manned-rocket blasts off for a mission to land the first two men on the Moon and to return them safely to the Earth. One giant leap for mankind.
*Florida, 2018, March 15.* Florida International University, Miami. A  950-ton (862-tonne), 174-foot (53m) pedestrial foot-bridge collapses trapping vehicles and crushing people to death. One disastrous reality-check that exposed the criminal incompetence of the Flordia International University authorities and all who designed and approved this "first of a kind" bridge.


We can have the smart successful high-achieving kind of world that can do great things or we have the disastrous kind of world. Here's what Florida needs to do to be great again.





Mark B. Rosenberg - accused herein of "involuntary manslaughter"

I am calling for the *arrest of President of Florida International University Mark B. Rosenberg on a charge of involuntary manslaughter* but in addition, I am calling for those with more direct responsibility for the design and the planning approval of this "first of a kind" bridge to face the same charge.

I am calling for the immediate *dismissal* of all 13 members of the Board of Trustees of Florida International University.

Florida International University needs a new Board of Trustees and a new president who must root out the incompetent officers of the university who are responsible for this catastrophe.

The Governor of the State of Florida and the Board of Governors of the State University System who appointed this untrustworthy Board of Trustees of Florida International University must be held politically accountable for their very poor appointments.

We, the people, can do great things again but first we need to appoint great academic leaders for our universities.


----------



## Peter Dow

Peter Dow said:


> I am calling for the *arrest of President of Florida International University Mark B. Rosenberg on a charge of involuntary manslaughter* but in addition, I am calling for those with more direct responsibility for the design and the planning approval of this "first of a kind" bridge to face the same charge.


This FIU news web-page identifies the main culprits and it is worth quoting in full in case the page is deleted by the university authorities at a later date to destroy evidence so as to pervert the course of justice. Every person named in bold here (apart from the reporter) I suspect and accuse of the charge of _"involuntary manslaughter". _

FIU NEWS - First-of-its-kind pedestrian bridge “swings” into place
Posted by Jennifer Lacayo × 03/10/2018 at 11:38 am






_Construction marvel to connect FIU to Sweetwater_

On March 10, the main span of the FIU-Sweetwater UniversityCity Bridge was lifted from its temporary supports, rotated 90 degrees across an eight-lane thoroughfare, and lowered into its permanent position.

“FIU is about building bridges and student safety. This project accomplishes our mission beautifully,” said *FIU President Mark B. Rosenberg*. “We are filled with pride and satisfaction at seeing this engineering feat come to life and connect our campus to the surrounding community where thousands of our students live.”

The 174-foot, 950-ton section of the bridge was built adjacent to Southwest Eight Street using Accelerated Bridge Construction (ABC) methods, which are being advanced at *FIU’s Accelerated Bridge Construction University Transportation Center (ABC-UTC)*. This method of construction reduces potential risks to workers, commuters and pedestrians and minimizes traffic interruptions. The main span of the FIU-Sweetwater UniversityCity Bridge was installed in a few hours with limited disruption to traffic over this weekend.

“This project is an outstanding example of the ABC method,” said *chair of FIU’s Civil & Environmental Engineering Department and director of FIU’s ABC-UTC Atorod Azizinamini*, who is one of the world’s leading experts on Accelerated Bridge Construction. “Building the major element of the bridge – its main span superstructure – outside of the traveled way and away from busy Eighth Street is a milestone.”

The FIU-Sweetwater UniversityCity Bridge is the largest pedestrian bridge moved via Self-Propelled Modular Transportation in U.S. history. It is also the first in the world to be constructed entirely of self-cleaning concrete. When exposed to sunlight, the titanium dioxide in the concrete captures pollutants and turns it bright white, reducing maintenance costs.

“FIU has come a long way since the TIGER grant that funded this pedestrian bridge was awarded in 2013. This project represents a true collaboration among so many different partners at local, state, and federal levels, and in both the public and private sectors,” said *Mario Diaz-Balart, U.S. Representative and Chairman of the House Appropriations Subcommittee on Transportation, Housing and Urban Development.* “The university’s growth and acceleration is no longer just about the campus and its student body; it’s about the future of Sweetwater, Miami-Dade County and the entire South Florida region. I believe this is what creative solutions to transportation challenges look like, and I will continue to support and incentivize these new ideas.”






Funding for the $14.2 million bridge, connecting plazas and walkways is part of a $19.4 million Transportation Investment Generating Economic Recovery (TIGER) grant from the *U.S. Department of Transportation*. Other funding agencies include the* Federal Highway Administration, Florida Department of Transportation Local Agency Program, FIU and the City of Sweetwater*.

“The FIU-Sweetwater bridge will serve many purposes including being a visually distinctive gateway to our city,” said *City of Sweetwater Mayor Orlando Lopez*. “This bridge is symbolic of the growth our city is experiencing and our partnership with FIU.”

Construction of the bridge began in the spring of 2017 and is expected to be completed in early 2019. When it is finished, the bridge will be 289 feet long and 109 feet tall. The 32-foot-wide bridge will also serve as study and gathering space.

“This bridge is the result of great support from our congressional delegation and the U.S. Department of Transportation,” said *FIU Senior Vice President and CFO Kenneth Jessell*. “This bridge has already been the catalyst for significant economic development in the City of Sweetwater. FIU and our surrounding community will benefit from this project for generations to come.”

The bridge was designed by *FIGG Bridge Engineers and built by MCM*. *Barnhart Crane and Rigging* operated the Self-Propelled Modular Transporters that placed the bridge on its permanent supports.​


----------



## depotoo

Peter, get your facts straight.  The firm of Louis Berger, allowed by FIU, and MCM to stress test the bridge was NOT approved by FDOT.   You sound more like you are running a campaign ad than actually getting your facts straight.  It was a local project.





Peter Dow said:


> Peter Dow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am calling for the *arrest of President of Florida International University Mark B. Rosenberg on a charge of involuntary manslaughter* but in addition, I am calling for those with more direct responsibility for the design and the planning approval of this "first of a kind" bridge to face the same charge.
> 
> 
> 
> This FIU news web-page identifies the main culprits and it is worth quoting in full in case the page is deleted by the university authorities at a later date to destroy evidence so as to pervert the course of justice. Every person named in bold here (apart from the reporter) I suspect and accuse of the charge of _"involuntary manslaughter". _
> 
> FIU NEWS - First-of-its-kind pedestrian bridge “swings” into place
> Posted by Jennifer Lacayo × 03/10/2018 at 11:38 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Construction marvel to connect FIU to Sweetwater_
> 
> On March 10, the main span of the FIU-Sweetwater UniversityCity Bridge was lifted from its temporary supports, rotated 90 degrees across an eight-lane thoroughfare, and lowered into its permanent position.
> 
> “FIU is about building bridges and student safety. This project accomplishes our mission beautifully,” said *FIU President Mark B. Rosenberg*. “We are filled with pride and satisfaction at seeing this engineering feat come to life and connect our campus to the surrounding community where thousands of our students live.”
> 
> The 174-foot, 950-ton section of the bridge was built adjacent to Southwest Eight Street using Accelerated Bridge Construction (ABC) methods, which are being advanced at *FIU’s Accelerated Bridge Construction University Transportation Center (ABC-UTC)*. This method of construction reduces potential risks to workers, commuters and pedestrians and minimizes traffic interruptions. The main span of the FIU-Sweetwater UniversityCity Bridge was installed in a few hours with limited disruption to traffic over this weekend.
> 
> “This project is an outstanding example of the ABC method,” said *chair of FIU’s Civil & Environmental Engineering Department and director of FIU’s ABC-UTC Atorod Azizinamini*, who is one of the world’s leading experts on Accelerated Bridge Construction. “Building the major element of the bridge – its main span superstructure – outside of the traveled way and away from busy Eighth Street is a milestone.”
> 
> The FIU-Sweetwater UniversityCity Bridge is the largest pedestrian bridge moved via Self-Propelled Modular Transportation in U.S. history. It is also the first in the world to be constructed entirely of self-cleaning concrete. When exposed to sunlight, the titanium dioxide in the concrete captures pollutants and turns it bright white, reducing maintenance costs.
> 
> “FIU has come a long way since the TIGER grant that funded this pedestrian bridge was awarded in 2013. This project represents a true collaboration among so many different partners at local, state, and federal levels, and in both the public and private sectors,” said *Mario Diaz-Balart, U.S. Representative and Chairman of the House Appropriations Subcommittee on Transportation, Housing and Urban Development.* “The university’s growth and acceleration is no longer just about the campus and its student body; it’s about the future of Sweetwater, Miami-Dade County and the entire South Florida region. I believe this is what creative solutions to transportation challenges look like, and I will continue to support and incentivize these new ideas.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funding for the $14.2 million bridge, connecting plazas and walkways is part of a $19.4 million Transportation Investment Generating Economic Recovery (TIGER) grant from the *U.S. Department of Transportation*. Other funding agencies include the* Federal Highway Administration, Florida Department of Transportation Local Agency Program, FIU and the City of Sweetwater*.
> 
> “The FIU-Sweetwater bridge will serve many purposes including being a visually distinctive gateway to our city,” said *City of Sweetwater Mayor Orlando Lopez*. “This bridge is symbolic of the growth our city is experiencing and our partnership with FIU.”
> 
> Construction of the bridge began in the spring of 2017 and is expected to be completed in early 2019. When it is finished, the bridge will be 289 feet long and 109 feet tall. The 32-foot-wide bridge will also serve as study and gathering space.
> 
> “This bridge is the result of great support from our congressional delegation and the U.S. Department of Transportation,” said *FIU Senior Vice President and CFO Kenneth Jessell*. “This bridge has already been the catalyst for significant economic development in the City of Sweetwater. FIU and our surrounding community will benefit from this project for generations to come.”
> 
> The bridge was designed by *FIGG Bridge Engineers and built by MCM*. *Barnhart Crane and Rigging* operated the Self-Propelled Modular Transporters that placed the bridge on its permanent supports.​
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

Six have been confirmed dead so far.


----------



## dannyboys

The bridge design was literally a Florida International University CLASS PROJECT!!!!!!!!!! for budding structural engineers.
FIU is going to get their LIB asses sued off by the victims.


----------



## Correll

hjmick said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me again how great getting rid of regulations are?
> Would you feel the same way if you were under this collapsed bridge?
> 
> A special construction method was used on the pedestrian bridge that collapsed in Florida on Thursday, killing several people. The method is known as "accelerated bridge construction," and it's meant to minimize traffic disruption and maximize safety.
> 
> But CBS News has learned that two firms involved in the construction have been accused of unsafe practices in the past.
> 
> Firms that built collapsed Miami bridge have history of safety complaints
> 
> DON'T worry. Donald Trump is on it.
> Trump Rolls Back Numerous Transportation Safety Regulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the regulations rolled back by Trump caused the collapse? I didn't realize the investigation was already over...
Click to expand...



And just how fast was this bridge designed, and built? Were any deregulations in place at that time?


----------



## Doc1

Reasonable said:


> More idiocy:
> 
> Trump is systematically backing off consumer protections, to the delight of corporations
> 
> Trump is tearing up the system that protects ordinary Americans from financial scams
> 
> *“The Trump administration is probably the most anti-investor and consumer protection administration in decades, if not ever.”*



How did I know that a dumbass like you would Trump into this? It's going to be a very Presidency for you no matter long it goes.


----------



## debbiedowner

bripat9643 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of Obama's regulations this bastard is rolling back.
> He's not only happy to put us at risk on land.. but also in the ocean.
> 
> Trump to roll back offshore drilling safety regulations: report
> 
> 
> 
> Building codes are normally enforced by the state government, you lying fake Marine.  Trump's deregulation had nothing to do with this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever hear of OSHA?
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OSHA has no authority over bridge design and fabrication techniques, dumbass.
Click to expand...


Sitting here watching a live update and the first agency he named that was on site is OSHA.


----------



## SeaGal

BULLDOG said:


> Trump has been there for more than a year. He should have prevented this instead of eliminating safety regulations.





MarathonMike said:


> So in the President's spare time, he should have anticipated a walkway bridge collapse? You guys are priceless.



Well...tis true they are 'less' something...tho' not sure that it's 'price'. I'm thinkin' maybe a three letter word beginning with 'w' ending with 't'. 

A terrible accident - unlikely any one started out the day hoping this would happen.


----------



## DJT for Life

I'm interested in the thread title.

"Firms behind the construction of collapsed Miami Bridge have
History of Safety Complaints."

I'm wondering if the OP would agree then, that his stance on
Illegal Aliens, that have a prior criminal record , should be altered.

I mean how many times are we gonna let them come in here and murder,
rape and steal from our population and still harbor them and protect them?


----------



## depotoo

From the live view, it appears they have gained assess to either vehicles and/or bodies, from the move going on.


----------



## depotoo

Yeah, they appear to be pulling out extrication equipment, now.


----------



## depotoo

They are spraying down the concrete with water on top with water.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Wry Catcher said:


> "Mass Casualties" reported.
> 
> Florida International University Bridge Collapses, Cars Underneath


/——/ the new technology was approveded by Obozo


----------



## depotoo

Cellblock2429 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Mass Casualties" reported.
> 
> Florida International University Bridge Collapses, Cars Underneath
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ the new technology was appeoved by Obozo
Click to expand...

Rep. Curbelo  that has been on scene for a couple of hours, is speculating it was too early for a stress test as it was not in a phase ready for such as the theory that is currently out there, and if so, definitely should have shut down traffic.

He saiid FIU has developed this bridge technology.


----------



## Markle

dannyboys said:


> The bridge design was literally a Florida International University CLASS PROJECT!!!!!!!!!! for budding structural engineers.
> FIU is going to get their LIB asses sued off by the victims.



Please show us your reliable source and link making that allegation.

This technique has been used in other bridges.

What I found interesting and have no clue as to whether it is a factor is that a new "self-cleaning" concrete was being used.  The sunshine is supposed to cause a reaction that keeps the concrete looking new.

Bridge that collapsed designed to withstand hurricane


----------



## kaz

Reasonable said:


> Tell me again how great getting rid of regulations are?
> Would you feel the same way if you were under this collapsed bridge?
> 
> A special construction method was used on the pedestrian bridge that collapsed in Florida on Thursday, killing several people. The method is known as "accelerated bridge construction," and it's meant to minimize traffic disruption and maximize safety.
> 
> But CBS News has learned that two firms involved in the construction have been accused of unsafe practices in the past.
> 
> Firms that built collapsed Miami bridge have history of safety complaints
> 
> DON'T worry. Donald Trump is on it.
> Trump Rolls Back Numerous Transportation Safety Regulations



Every issue is partisan for you, isn't it?

They will be held accountable.  Your view that government was somehow going to care and protect people from corruption is just laughable.  There is more corruption in government than anywhere else.


----------



## kaz

BULLDOG said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post #58.  Then tell us what the excuse is for it to happen under Obama’s administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another 'Reasonable' conclusion: "Something bad happened.....uuuuuh it's Trump's fault!"
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: Nothing is Trump's fault.
> I see you continually look the other way as Trump is rolling back Obama's safety regulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They tested an incomplete bridge (designed center support wasn't even built yet) over an active highway and killed a lot of people TODAY. Obama left office more than a year ago. What does the collapse have to do with Obama ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the collapse have to do with ANY president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some nut job said it was Obama's fault.
Click to expand...


LOL, you say that in a post where you quoted a dumb ass saying it was Trump's fault.  You're drowning in partisan love of the Democrat party.

Other than Ivanka.  Oh la la, you're hooked.  You'd vote for Trump in 2020 for just a whiff of that


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Reasonable said:


> Tell me again how great getting rid of regulations are?
> Would you feel the same way if you were under this collapsed bridge?
> 
> A special construction method was used on the pedestrian bridge that collapsed in Florida on Thursday, killing several people. The method is known as "accelerated bridge construction," and it's meant to minimize traffic disruption and maximize safety.
> 
> But CBS News has learned that two firms involved in the construction have been accused of unsafe practices in the past.
> 
> Firms that built collapsed Miami bridge have history of safety complaints
> 
> DON'T worry. Donald Trump is on it.
> Trump Rolls Back Numerous Transportation Safety Regulations



Since you're obviously quite sure that it was regulation rollbacks that were responsible, you must therefore be sure of which regulation got removed that, if observed by the construction firm, would have prevented this tragedy from occurring, right?

So tell me, genius, which regulation was it?

I'll wait.


----------



## Rambunctious

Reasonable said:


> More of Obama's regulations this bastard is rolling back.
> He's not only happy to put us at risk on land.. but also in the ocean.
> 
> Trump to roll back offshore drilling safety regulations: report


Hey stupid the bridge was over dry land....


----------



## Rambunctious

Avatar4321 said:


> Well so much for reasonable's theory


This new method of bridge construction was started during the Obama administration... It's an off site type of construction that was argued against br engineers but the Obama administration pushed hard for it to speed up infrastructure rebuilding...So if anyone is to blame it's Obama...I predict this type of construction will not be approved in the future...


----------



## Rambunctious

Reasonable said:


> If you're breathing, you're lying


Your new moniker? I like it... it fits you to a tee...


----------



## Rambunctious

The steel cables loosened and while tightening them they snapped like the cheap Chinese steel that they are...If the bridge were built in place like it should have been the weak cables would have been discovered and replaced during construction with American steel cables ...but Obama wanted that bridge done his way...well he got it...


----------



## MrShangles

Reasonable said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> CHEAP CHINESE STEEL.......
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> I guess you think lax regulations that can kill people is a good idea.
> Noted.
Click to expand...


You should do a little research, Trump isn’t removing any regulations involving safety.
Another MSM sheep being spoon feed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WheelieAddict

Not to point fingers (ok I'm going to) I'd look at MCM. Someone fd up onsite. Maybe it was a subcontractor with MCM....


----------



## Peter Dow

andaronjim said:


> If George Bush was responsible for the economy Obama inherited, this bridge collapse is Obama's legacy left for President Trump.





Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ the new technology was approveded by Obozo



Yes it seems that Obama is indeed to blame for promoting this guy.



Peter Dow said:


> “This project is an outstanding example of the ABC method,” said *chair of FIU’s Civil & Environmental Engineering Department and director of FIU’s ABC-UTC Atorod Azizinamini*, who is one of the world’s leading experts on Accelerated Bridge Construction. “Building the major element of the bridge – its main span superstructure – outside of the traveled way and away from busy Eighth Street is a milestone.”



Please note, however, that I am not "the right" blaming "the left" but a *competent scientist blaming incompetence.*





2015 - Atorod Azizinamini, director of the Florida International University bridge collapse, is congratulated by Obama's Secretary of Transportation Anthony Foxx, as the Obama Administration names Azizinamini a "Champion of Change in Transportation".




The White House Champions of Change event on October 13, 2015, honored 11 men and women who are innovating in transportation and growing the American economy. To learn more about the 2015 Champions of Change in Transportation in their own words, please click on their names below.


*Atorod Azizinamini, Chair, Department of Civil and Environmental Engineering, Florida International University – Miramar, Florida*
Dr. Atorod Azizimamini invented the Folder Steel Plate Girder bridge system, which provides a cost-effective alternative for rapidly replacing or retrofitting short span bridges without impacting traffic or mobility. His rapid bridge replacement technology gives states a cost-effective solution to bridge upgrades that is faster to complete.

Maybe Obama's Secretary of Transportation Anthony Foxx accepted the not-great but *rotten-to-the-core* Florida International University's accreditation of Azizinamini as the basis of why Obama made him a "transportation champion of change".

FIU trusted Azizinamini and that's why Obama / Foxx trusted him. Obama's mistake was trusting FIU but as we can now see that institution is rotten to the core - the core being an incompetent President, Mark B. Rosenberg, supported by an untrustworthy board of trustees.

However Obama and Foxx are gone now so the present Florida governor and the state police and President Trump and the FBI need to decide if they still trust Azizimamini enough not to arrest him right away on a charge of involuntary manslaughter, as I would recommend.

*Executive Recommendation*

*Atorod Azizinamini should be arrested immediately and if he is to be released on bail by a court it should be with the bail condition that he is forbidden from acting as Chair of the Department of Civil and Environmental Engineering or Director of FIU’s Accelerated Bridge Construction University Transportation Center (ABC-UTC) pending his trial on a charge of involuntary manslaughter.*

References -

Canada Free Press - *Father of Collapsed Florida Bridge was Obama ‘Champion of Change’ in 2015*
Celebrated leading visionary bridge engineer Atorod Azizinamini, whose ABC (Accelerated Bridge Construction) technology was used to build the bridge that collapsed yesterday on Florida International University’s campus, was named an Obama era Department of Transportation ‘Champion of Change’ in 2015.

The event in which Azizinamini was awarded ‘Champion of Change’ status was webcast live at whitehouse.gov/live, no longer online.​






Actually, the University of Maine has uploaded an edited video of that Obama administration webcast, here


You can see Azizinamini sitting on the panel at the end of the video, second from the left and here are a couple of photographs of him from the White House event.


----------



## Doc1

Reasonable said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when democrats make the decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> Are democrats weakening safety rules?
> Goddamn you drunken woman...
> trump's rolling back a plethora of safety rules and consumer protection rules.
Click to expand...


This had nothing to do with Trump child, nothing.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Peter Dow said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> If George Bush was responsible for the economy Obama inherited, this bridge collapse is Obama's legacy left for President Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ the new technology was approveded by Obozo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it seems that Obama is indeed to blame for promoting this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Dow said:
> 
> 
> 
> “This project is an outstanding example of the ABC method,” said *chair of FIU’s Civil & Environmental Engineering Department and director of FIU’s ABC-UTC Atorod Azizinamini*, who is one of the world’s leading experts on Accelerated Bridge Construction. “Building the major element of the bridge – its main span superstructure – outside of the traveled way and away from busy Eighth Street is a milestone.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please note, however, that I am not "the right" blaming "the left" but a *competent scientist blaming incompetence.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 - Atorod Azizinamini, director of the Florida International University bridge collapse, is congratulated by Obama's Secretary of Transportation Anthony Foxx, as the Obama Administration names Azizinamini a "Champion of Change in Transportation".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The White House Champions of Change event on October 13, 2015, honored 11 men and women who are innovating in transportation and growing the American economy. To learn more about the 2015 Champions of Change in Transportation in their own words, please click on their names below.
> 
> 
> *Atorod Azizinamini, Chair, Department of Civil and Environmental Engineering, Florida International University – Miramar, Florida*
> Dr. Atorod Azizimamini invented the Folder Steel Plate Girder bridge system, which provides a cost-effective alternative for rapidly replacing or retrofitting short span bridges without impacting traffic or mobility. His rapid bridge replacement technology gives states a cost-effective solution to bridge upgrades that is faster to complete.
> 
> Maybe Obama's Secretary of Transportation Anthony Foxx accepted the not-great but *rotten-to-the-core* Florida International University's accreditation of Azizinamini as the basis of why Obama made him a "transportation champion of change".
> 
> FIU trusted Azizinamini and that's why Obama / Foxx trusted him. Obama's mistake was trusting FIU but as we can now see that institution is rotten to the core - the core being an incompetent President, Mark B. Rosenberg, supported by an untrustworthy board of trustees.
> 
> However Obama and Foxx are gone now so the present Florida governor and the state police and President Trump and the FBI need to decide if they still trust Azizimamini enough not to arrest him right away on a charge of involuntary manslaughter, as I would recommend.
> 
> *Executive Recommendation*
> 
> *Atorod Azizinamini should be arrested immediately and if he is to be released on bail by a court it should be with the bail condition that he is forbidden from acting as Chair of the Department of Civil and Environmental Engineering or Director of FIU’s Accelerated Bridge Construction University Transportation Center (ABC-UTC) pending his trial on a charge of involuntary manslaughter.*
> 
> References -
> 
> Canada Free Press - *Father of Collapsed Florida Bridge was Obama ‘Champion of Change’ in 2015*
> Celebrated leading visionary bridge engineer Atorod Azizinamini, whose ABC (Accelerated Bridge Construction) technology was used to build the bridge that collapsed yesterday on Florida International University’s campus, was named an Obama era Department of Transportation ‘Champion of Change’ in 2015.
> 
> The event in which Azizinamini was awarded ‘Champion of Change’ status was webcast live at whitehouse.gov/live, no longer online.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the University of Maine has uploaded an edited video of that Obama administration webcast, here
> 
> 
> You can see Azizinamini sitting on the panel at the end of the video, second from the left and here are a couple of photographs of him from the White House event.
Click to expand...

/——/ When Atorod was adked about his pending arrest, he said he’d cross that bridge when he gets to it.


----------



## edthecynic

Tipsycatlover said:


> This is what happens when democrats make the decisions.


Well you knew the whack-job Right was going to blame the Dems generally and Obama specifically for the mistakes of the private sector.


----------



## Doc1

edthecynic said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when democrats make the decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you knew the whack-job Right was going to blame the Dems generally and Obama specifically for the mistakes of the private sector.
Click to expand...


Nope, the blame lies with the contractor, the program that was used to fund it though was all Obama...but that had nothing to with the building materials.


----------



## evenflow1969

andaronjim said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> MACA. Make America Cuba Again
> 
> 
> 
> It started construction in spring but had to be commissioned in 2016 to have the work started.  I guess this is what happens when you have shovel ready jobs, that weren't shovel ready...Liberalism kills people.
> 
> If George Bush was responsible for the economy Obama inherited, this bridge collapse is Obama's legacy left for President Trump.
Click to expand...

The President has nothing to do with this bridge. Not Obama not Trump.  Neither are engineers and could have done nothing to prevent this. This would fall under the perview of the city engineer. I would assume they did not open the bridge until the city engineer gave his stamp, I do not know this to be the case. We have some of the pre engineered bridges in Ohio and they are functioning as designed so far. This was likely an issue of installation how ever that has yet to be determined. This bridge never hit a presidents desk before going up, the president does not sign off on such a thing.


----------



## depotoo

Watching them today, other than the concrete borer, things have been moving like jiminy  Christmas.  I can’t imagine how these families must feel.  And there were several dozens just standing around.


----------



## depotoo

Two we know that have died
‘My little girl was trapped’: FIU student Alexa Duran died in bridge collapse, dad says
Bridge worker Navaro Brown died in collapse of FIU span, company says
One a student, the other a worker


----------



## impuretrash

I'll just get it out of the way and call myself a dirty misogynist for even thinking that so called "diversity hiring" (aka hiring unqualified people because of race and gender) might have played a role.

A Female-Led Construction Company Built The Florida Bridge That Collapsed


----------



## Coyote

no.


----------



## impuretrash

Coyote said:


> no.




I think it's worth looking into. We'll probably see more stuff like this in the future as merit based hiring goes the way of the dodo in order to promote "diversity".


----------



## Coyote

impuretrash said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's worth looking into. We'll probably see more stuff like this in the future as merit based hiring goes the way of the dodo in order to promote "diversity".
Click to expand...


Maybe it's simply going for the cheapest bid without regards to quality...hmmm?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

impuretrash said:


> I'll just get it out of the way and call myself a dirty misogynist for even thinking that so called "diversity hiring" (aka hiring unqualified people because of race and gender) might have played a role.
> 
> A Female-Led Construction Company Built The Florida Bridge That Collapsed


 I hope they have one hell of an indemnity policy.


----------



## Coyote

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just get it out of the way and call myself a dirty misogynist for even thinking that so called "diversity hiring" (aka hiring unqualified people because of race and gender) might have played a role.
> 
> A Female-Led Construction Company Built The Florida Bridge That Collapsed
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they have one hell of an indemnity policy.
Click to expand...


They fucked up.


----------



## impuretrash

Coyote said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's worth looking into. We'll probably see more stuff like this in the future as merit based hiring goes the way of the dodo in order to promote "diversity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's simply going for the cheapest bid without regards to quality...hmmm?
Click to expand...



I read that it cost 14 million dollars. That's not cheap. This little social experiment the left is playing is going to result in disaster after disaster. How long will we have to put up with it til people get tired of failure? I know it's a bitter pill to swallow, but having a vagina does not make a better engineer.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Coyote said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just get it out of the way and call myself a dirty misogynist for even thinking that so called "diversity hiring" (aka hiring unqualified people because of race and gender) might have played a role.
> 
> A Female-Led Construction Company Built The Florida Bridge That Collapsed
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they have one hell of an indemnity policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They fucked up.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't even want to be the guy who vacuums their office...that's how fucked they are.


----------



## IsaacNewton

impuretrash said:


> I'll just get it out of the way and call myself a dirty misogynist for even thinking that so called "diversity hiring" (aka hiring unqualified people because of race and gender) might have played a role.
> 
> A Female-Led Construction Company Built The Florida Bridge That Collapsed


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

impuretrash said:


> I'll just get it out of the way and call myself a dirty misogynist for even thinking that so called "diversity hiring" (aka hiring unqualified people because of race and gender) might have played a role.
> 
> A Female-Led Construction Company Built The Florida Bridge That Collapsed



*Did social justice warriors cause the Miami bridge collapse?*

Yes they did because they are all fat and they all went and stood on that bridge and it collapsed, here is a picture of the Fat SJWs all standing on that bridge pre-collapse, I feel sorry for that poor dog, animal cruelty to allow Fat SJWs to own animals.


----------



## miketx

Coyote said:


> no.


no, PROOF.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Wry Catcher said:


> "Mass Casualties" reported.
> 
> Florida International University Bridge Collapses, Cars Underneath


/----/ Breaking:
*FDOT warned about FIU bridge cracking 2 days before fatal collapse - but didn't hear voicemail*
The Florida Department of Transportation announced the agency was warned about cracking in the Florida International University pedestrian bridge, two days before it collapsed, killing at least six people, but they didn't listen to the voicemail until Friday. 
FDOT warned about FIU bridge cracking 2 days before fatal collapse - but didn't hear voicemail until Friday, March 16th.
"Hey Tom, this is Denney Pate with FIGG bridge engineers. Calling to, uh, share with you some information about the FIU pedestrian bridge and some cracking that's been observed on the north end of the span, the pylon end of that span we moved this weekend. Um, so, uh, we've taken a look at it and, uh, obviously some repairs or whatever will have to be done but from a safety perspective we don't see that there's any issue there so we're not concerned about it from that perspective although obviously the cracking is not good and something's going to have to be, ya know, done to repair that. At any rate, I wanted to chat with you about that because I suspect at some point that's gonna get to your desk. So, uh, at any rate, call me back when you can. Thank you. Bye."


----------



## depotoo

Two vehicles containing 3 killed, removed from bridge collapse
Authorities pull 3 bodies from debris of FIU bridge collapse

Closure soon for 3 more families.

Thoughts and prayers with them all.


----------



## depotoo

Sadly, they are saying it may take dna to identify due to the injuries sustained


----------



## waltky

*Yea, cracks in a brand new bridge should indicate there may be a problem that needs serious lookin' into...*
*



*
*Miami bridge: Meeting over crack held hours before collapse*
_17 Mar.`18 - Florida officials were told "there were no safety concerns" about a crack in a Miami university bridge, hours before it collapsed killing six people._


> Florida International University said a meeting on Thursday morning involved the engineering and construction companies, as well as Florida's transport department.  An engineer told officials it "did not compromise the structural integrity".  The bridge fell on eight vehicles about three hours later.  In a statement, the university said the "engineer of record" from the contractor FIGG gave a technical presentation regarding the crack, in a meeting which lasted about two hours.  It comes after it emerged that Denney Pate, the lead bridge engineer, had warned of a crack in the structure two days earlier in a voicemail left with the state's department of transport.  He also said he believed there was no concern "from a safety perspective".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police say the operation has shifted from rescue to recovery.​
> Department employees said on Friday they did not hear the message until after the bridge fell. But there was no mention of the meeting held on the morning of the collapse.  The US National Transportation Safety Board is investigating, and has not yet determined the cause of the collapse.  "A crack in the bridge does not necessarily mean it's unsafe," Robert Accetta, an NTSB investigator, told the Miami Herald.  The number of victims is thought likely to rise as workers clear the rubble from the 862-tonne structure, which was erected days before as a walkway for university students.  On Saturday, police said the bodies of three of the victims had been recovered from two cars and taken away for identification.  One other person died earlier in hospital, and several vehicles remain under the destroyed bridge.
> 
> *'Obviously the cracking is not good'*
> 
> Mr Pate attempted to call an employee on a landline at the Florida Department of Transportation (FDOT) on Tuesday.  However, the employee was away on assignment and did not hear the message until Friday.  The department has released a transcript of the message in which Mr Pate speaks of cracking at the north end of the bridge, saying "obviously some repairs or whatever will have to be done".  However, he said "from a safety perspective we don't see that there's any issue... although obviously the cracking is not good".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida Senator Marco Rubio tweeted that workers had been tightening cables supporting the bridge at the time it collapsed.  The National Transportation Safety Board (NTSB) investigator Robert Accetta said cracks in the structure did "not necessarily mean that it is unsafe".  The bridge was put up last Saturday in just six hours, and the university hailed the "first of its kind" bridge online.  FIGG Engineering was behind the bridge project, along with Munilla Construction company (MCM), a family-owned contractor.  Both firms said they would co-operate with investigators.
> 
> Florida officials knew about bridge crack


----------



## Manonthestreet

Peter Dow said:


> Peter Dow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am calling for the *arrest of President of Florida International University Mark B. Rosenberg on a charge of involuntary manslaughter* but in addition, I am calling for those with more direct responsibility for the design and the planning approval of this "first of a kind" bridge to face the same charge.
> 
> 
> 
> This FIU news web-page identifies the main culprits and it is worth quoting in full in case the page is deleted by the university authorities at a later date to destroy evidence so as to pervert the course of justice. Every person named in bold here (apart from the reporter) I suspect and accuse of the charge of _"involuntary manslaughter". _
> 
> FIU NEWS - First-of-its-kind pedestrian bridge “swings” into place
> Posted by Jennifer Lacayo × 03/10/2018 at 11:38 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Construction marvel to connect FIU to Sweetwater_
> 
> On March 10, the main span of the FIU-Sweetwater UniversityCity Bridge was lifted from its temporary supports, rotated 90 degrees across an eight-lane thoroughfare, and lowered into its permanent position.
> 
> “FIU is about building bridges and student safety. This project accomplishes our mission beautifully,” said *FIU President Mark B. Rosenberg*. “We are filled with pride and satisfaction at seeing this engineering feat come to life and connect our campus to the surrounding community where thousands of our students live.”
> 
> The 174-foot, 950-ton section of the bridge was built adjacent to Southwest Eight Street using Accelerated Bridge Construction (ABC) methods, which are being advanced at *FIU’s Accelerated Bridge Construction University Transportation Center (ABC-UTC)*. This method of construction reduces potential risks to workers, commuters and pedestrians and minimizes traffic interruptions. The main span of the FIU-Sweetwater UniversityCity Bridge was installed in a few hours with limited disruption to traffic over this weekend.
> 
> “This project is an outstanding example of the ABC method,” said *chair of FIU’s Civil & Environmental Engineering Department and director of FIU’s ABC-UTC Atorod Azizinamini*, who is one of the world’s leading experts on Accelerated Bridge Construction. “Building the major element of the bridge – its main span superstructure – outside of the traveled way and away from busy Eighth Street is a milestone.”
> 
> The FIU-Sweetwater UniversityCity Bridge is the largest pedestrian bridge moved via Self-Propelled Modular Transportation in U.S. history. It is also the first in the world to be constructed entirely of self-cleaning concrete. When exposed to sunlight, the titanium dioxide in the concrete captures pollutants and turns it bright white, reducing maintenance costs.
> 
> “FIU has come a long way since the TIGER grant that funded this pedestrian bridge was awarded in 2013. This project represents a true collaboration among so many different partners at local, state, and federal levels, and in both the public and private sectors,” said *Mario Diaz-Balart, U.S. Representative and Chairman of the House Appropriations Subcommittee on Transportation, Housing and Urban Development.* “The university’s growth and acceleration is no longer just about the campus and its student body; it’s about the future of Sweetwater, Miami-Dade County and the entire South Florida region. I believe this is what creative solutions to transportation challenges look like, and I will continue to support and incentivize these new ideas.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funding for the $14.2 million bridge, connecting plazas and walkways is part of a $19.4 million Transportation Investment Generating Economic Recovery (TIGER) grant from the *U.S. Department of Transportation*. Other funding agencies include the* Federal Highway Administration, Florida Department of Transportation Local Agency Program, FIU and the City of Sweetwater*.
> 
> “The FIU-Sweetwater bridge will serve many purposes including being a visually distinctive gateway to our city,” said *City of Sweetwater Mayor Orlando Lopez*. “This bridge is symbolic of the growth our city is experiencing and our partnership with FIU.”
> 
> Construction of the bridge began in the spring of 2017 and is expected to be completed in early 2019. When it is finished, the bridge will be 289 feet long and 109 feet tall. The 32-foot-wide bridge will also serve as study and gathering space.
> 
> “This bridge is the result of great support from our congressional delegation and the U.S. Department of Transportation,” said *FIU Senior Vice President and CFO Kenneth Jessell*. “This bridge has already been the catalyst for significant economic development in the City of Sweetwater. FIU and our surrounding community will benefit from this project for generations to come.”
> 
> The bridge was designed by *FIGG Bridge Engineers and built by MCM*. *Barnhart Crane and Rigging* operated the Self-Propelled Modular Transporters that placed the bridge on its permanent supports.​
Click to expand...

Celebrated leading visionary bridge engineer Atorod Azizinamini, whose ABC (Accelerated Bridge Construction) technology was used to build the bridge that collapsed yesterday on Florida International University’s campus, was named an Obama era Department of Transportation ‘Champion of Change’ in 2015.

The event in which Azizinamini was awarded ‘Champion of Change’ status was webcast live at whitehouse.gov/live, no longer online.

Much will be made in coming days that FIGG Bridge Group designed the bridge and that it was constructed by MCM Construction, in the aftermath of the bridge’s collapse.

But it was Azizinamini bridge technology all the way: http://bwcentral.org/2018/03/father...-bridge-was-obama-champion-of-change-in-2015/


----------



## petro

Manonthestreet said:


> Peter Dow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Dow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am calling for the *arrest of President of Florida International University Mark B. Rosenberg on a charge of involuntary manslaughter* but in addition, I am calling for those with more direct responsibility for the design and the planning approval of this "first of a kind" bridge to face the same charge.
> 
> 
> 
> This FIU news web-page identifies the main culprits and it is worth quoting in full in case the page is deleted by the university authorities at a later date to destroy evidence so as to pervert the course of justice. Every person named in bold here (apart from the reporter) I suspect and accuse of the charge of _"involuntary manslaughter". _
> 
> FIU NEWS - First-of-its-kind pedestrian bridge “swings” into place
> Posted by Jennifer Lacayo × 03/10/2018 at 11:38 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Construction marvel to connect FIU to Sweetwater_
> 
> On March 10, the main span of the FIU-Sweetwater UniversityCity Bridge was lifted from its temporary supports, rotated 90 degrees across an eight-lane thoroughfare, and lowered into its permanent position.
> 
> “FIU is about building bridges and student safety. This project accomplishes our mission beautifully,” said *FIU President Mark B. Rosenberg*. “We are filled with pride and satisfaction at seeing this engineering feat come to life and connect our campus to the surrounding community where thousands of our students live.”
> 
> The 174-foot, 950-ton section of the bridge was built adjacent to Southwest Eight Street using Accelerated Bridge Construction (ABC) methods, which are being advanced at *FIU’s Accelerated Bridge Construction University Transportation Center (ABC-UTC)*. This method of construction reduces potential risks to workers, commuters and pedestrians and minimizes traffic interruptions. The main span of the FIU-Sweetwater UniversityCity Bridge was installed in a few hours with limited disruption to traffic over this weekend.
> 
> “This project is an outstanding example of the ABC method,” said *chair of FIU’s Civil & Environmental Engineering Department and director of FIU’s ABC-UTC Atorod Azizinamini*, who is one of the world’s leading experts on Accelerated Bridge Construction. “Building the major element of the bridge – its main span superstructure – outside of the traveled way and away from busy Eighth Street is a milestone.”
> 
> The FIU-Sweetwater UniversityCity Bridge is the largest pedestrian bridge moved via Self-Propelled Modular Transportation in U.S. history. It is also the first in the world to be constructed entirely of self-cleaning concrete. When exposed to sunlight, the titanium dioxide in the concrete captures pollutants and turns it bright white, reducing maintenance costs.
> 
> “FIU has come a long way since the TIGER grant that funded this pedestrian bridge was awarded in 2013. This project represents a true collaboration among so many different partners at local, state, and federal levels, and in both the public and private sectors,” said *Mario Diaz-Balart, U.S. Representative and Chairman of the House Appropriations Subcommittee on Transportation, Housing and Urban Development.* “The university’s growth and acceleration is no longer just about the campus and its student body; it’s about the future of Sweetwater, Miami-Dade County and the entire South Florida region. I believe this is what creative solutions to transportation challenges look like, and I will continue to support and incentivize these new ideas.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funding for the $14.2 million bridge, connecting plazas and walkways is part of a $19.4 million Transportation Investment Generating Economic Recovery (TIGER) grant from the *U.S. Department of Transportation*. Other funding agencies include the* Federal Highway Administration, Florida Department of Transportation Local Agency Program, FIU and the City of Sweetwater*.
> 
> “The FIU-Sweetwater bridge will serve many purposes including being a visually distinctive gateway to our city,” said *City of Sweetwater Mayor Orlando Lopez*. “This bridge is symbolic of the growth our city is experiencing and our partnership with FIU.”
> 
> Construction of the bridge began in the spring of 2017 and is expected to be completed in early 2019. When it is finished, the bridge will be 289 feet long and 109 feet tall. The 32-foot-wide bridge will also serve as study and gathering space.
> 
> “This bridge is the result of great support from our congressional delegation and the U.S. Department of Transportation,” said *FIU Senior Vice President and CFO Kenneth Jessell*. “This bridge has already been the catalyst for significant economic development in the City of Sweetwater. FIU and our surrounding community will benefit from this project for generations to come.”
> 
> The bridge was designed by *FIGG Bridge Engineers and built by MCM*. *Barnhart Crane and Rigging* operated the Self-Propelled Modular Transporters that placed the bridge on its permanent supports.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Celebrated leading visionary bridge engineer Atorod Azizinamini, whose ABC (Accelerated Bridge Construction) technology was used to build the bridge that collapsed yesterday on Florida International University’s campus, was named an Obama era Department of Transportation ‘Champion of Change’ in 2015.
> 
> The event in which Azizinamini was awarded ‘Champion of Change’ status was webcast live at whitehouse.gov/live, no longer online.
> 
> Much will be made in coming days that FIGG Bridge Group designed the bridge and that it was constructed by MCM Construction, in the aftermath of the bridge’s collapse.
> 
> But it was Azizinamini bridge technology all the way: Father of Collapsed Florida Bridge was Obama ‘Champion of Change’ in 2015 — BWCentral
Click to expand...

Looking at the company's website they put up the new I35 bridge in Mpls after the collapse and also did the Wabasha bridge in St. Paul.
Hope they hold, as I drive them often. 
They do have a lot of projects throughout the country.


----------



## Manonthestreet

petro said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Dow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Dow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am calling for the *arrest of President of Florida International University Mark B. Rosenberg on a charge of involuntary manslaughter* but in addition, I am calling for those with more direct responsibility for the design and the planning approval of this "first of a kind" bridge to face the same charge.
> 
> 
> 
> This FIU news web-page identifies the main culprits and it is worth quoting in full in case the page is deleted by the university authorities at a later date to destroy evidence so as to pervert the course of justice. Every person named in bold here (apart from the reporter) I suspect and accuse of the charge of _"involuntary manslaughter". _
> 
> FIU NEWS - First-of-its-kind pedestrian bridge “swings” into place
> Posted by Jennifer Lacayo × 03/10/2018 at 11:38 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Construction marvel to connect FIU to Sweetwater_
> 
> On March 10, the main span of the FIU-Sweetwater UniversityCity Bridge was lifted from its temporary supports, rotated 90 degrees across an eight-lane thoroughfare, and lowered into its permanent position.
> 
> “FIU is about building bridges and student safety. This project accomplishes our mission beautifully,” said *FIU President Mark B. Rosenberg*. “We are filled with pride and satisfaction at seeing this engineering feat come to life and connect our campus to the surrounding community where thousands of our students live.”
> 
> The 174-foot, 950-ton section of the bridge was built adjacent to Southwest Eight Street using Accelerated Bridge Construction (ABC) methods, which are being advanced at *FIU’s Accelerated Bridge Construction University Transportation Center (ABC-UTC)*. This method of construction reduces potential risks to workers, commuters and pedestrians and minimizes traffic interruptions. The main span of the FIU-Sweetwater UniversityCity Bridge was installed in a few hours with limited disruption to traffic over this weekend.
> 
> “This project is an outstanding example of the ABC method,” said *chair of FIU’s Civil & Environmental Engineering Department and director of FIU’s ABC-UTC Atorod Azizinamini*, who is one of the world’s leading experts on Accelerated Bridge Construction. “Building the major element of the bridge – its main span superstructure – outside of the traveled way and away from busy Eighth Street is a milestone.”
> 
> The FIU-Sweetwater UniversityCity Bridge is the largest pedestrian bridge moved via Self-Propelled Modular Transportation in U.S. history. It is also the first in the world to be constructed entirely of self-cleaning concrete. When exposed to sunlight, the titanium dioxide in the concrete captures pollutants and turns it bright white, reducing maintenance costs.
> 
> “FIU has come a long way since the TIGER grant that funded this pedestrian bridge was awarded in 2013. This project represents a true collaboration among so many different partners at local, state, and federal levels, and in both the public and private sectors,” said *Mario Diaz-Balart, U.S. Representative and Chairman of the House Appropriations Subcommittee on Transportation, Housing and Urban Development.* “The university’s growth and acceleration is no longer just about the campus and its student body; it’s about the future of Sweetwater, Miami-Dade County and the entire South Florida region. I believe this is what creative solutions to transportation challenges look like, and I will continue to support and incentivize these new ideas.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funding for the $14.2 million bridge, connecting plazas and walkways is part of a $19.4 million Transportation Investment Generating Economic Recovery (TIGER) grant from the *U.S. Department of Transportation*. Other funding agencies include the* Federal Highway Administration, Florida Department of Transportation Local Agency Program, FIU and the City of Sweetwater*.
> 
> “The FIU-Sweetwater bridge will serve many purposes including being a visually distinctive gateway to our city,” said *City of Sweetwater Mayor Orlando Lopez*. “This bridge is symbolic of the growth our city is experiencing and our partnership with FIU.”
> 
> Construction of the bridge began in the spring of 2017 and is expected to be completed in early 2019. When it is finished, the bridge will be 289 feet long and 109 feet tall. The 32-foot-wide bridge will also serve as study and gathering space.
> 
> “This bridge is the result of great support from our congressional delegation and the U.S. Department of Transportation,” said *FIU Senior Vice President and CFO Kenneth Jessell*. “This bridge has already been the catalyst for significant economic development in the City of Sweetwater. FIU and our surrounding community will benefit from this project for generations to come.”
> 
> The bridge was designed by *FIGG Bridge Engineers and built by MCM*. *Barnhart Crane and Rigging* operated the Self-Propelled Modular Transporters that placed the bridge on its permanent supports.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Celebrated leading visionary bridge engineer Atorod Azizinamini, whose ABC (Accelerated Bridge Construction) technology was used to build the bridge that collapsed yesterday on Florida International University’s campus, was named an Obama era Department of Transportation ‘Champion of Change’ in 2015.
> 
> The event in which Azizinamini was awarded ‘Champion of Change’ status was webcast live at whitehouse.gov/live, no longer online.
> 
> Much will be made in coming days that FIGG Bridge Group designed the bridge and that it was constructed by MCM Construction, in the aftermath of the bridge’s collapse.
> 
> But it was Azizinamini bridge technology all the way: Father of Collapsed Florida Bridge was Obama ‘Champion of Change’ in 2015 — BWCentral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking at the company's website they put up the new I35 bridge in Mpls after the collapse and also did the Wabasha bridge in St. Paul.
> Hope they hold, as I drive them often.
> They do have a lot of projects throughout the country.
Click to expand...

Saw that...rarely in either city and my territory for my job is western burbs.


----------



## depotoo

Miami-Dade police have identified the three bodies recovered from the rubble as Rolando Fraga Hernandez, 57-year-old Oswald Gonzalez, 53-year-old and Alberto Arias. Fraga Hernandez was in one vehicle, Gonzalez and Arias were in the other.

Police have also identified a fourth victim as Navarro Brown.
Names Released Of FIU Bridge Collapse Victims


----------



## depotoo

Miami-Dade deputy mayor Maurice Kemp said at a press conference that their primary goal is to remove the victims and the trapped vehicles. He said in last Thursday’s collapse there were eight vehicles trapped. Two sustained heavy damage to either their front or rear. Six of the vehicles he described as being “significantly entangled” and four of those would be difficult to extract. 

CBS Miami link above


----------



## depotoo

Another  vehicle is getting ready to be pulled.


----------



## depotoo

They just left with the third vehicle.
Rip, closure for another family.


----------



## Markle

Personally, I'll wait until the investigation is complete before placing any blame.  Yeah, I know, that's a really wacky idea but hey, I'm a wild and crazy guy.


----------



## MarathonMike

I haven't read the entire thread but is there any information on why traffic was not diverted during the stress test and cable tightening work?


----------



## depotoo

MarathonMike said:


> I haven't read the entire thread but is there any information on why traffic was not diverted during the stress test and cable tightening work?


Still nothing.  They said some info should be out in about a week.


Also, they just pulled another car from the rubble.  I believe that is the fourth today.  That means 4 remain, which they say are really entangled vs the four removed.


----------



## depotoo

Ok, they have removed all 6 cars that had victims in them now.  I got in late to the news conference, but thought I heard him say there were a total of 6 deceased, which is either wrong, or one other vehicle was empty, as they had found 2 in one vehicle today, so had not included that person in their previous count of 6.  I am sure the correct total will be published later.  I think it should be 7, including the worker that died at the hospital.


----------



## depotoo

FIU Bridge Collapse: ‘Several’ Dead, 8 Cars Trapped Underneath


Death Toll Stands At 6 In FIU Bridge Collapse; 5 Victims Under Bridge
Saturday morning, crews removed two cars and said they found three bodies, Late in the day they recovered several more cars with the final two victims.

Authorities say the six victims were killed when the structure fell onto a busy six-lane road connecting the FIU campus to the community of Sweetwater on Thursday, March 15.

The first four victims were identified by police earlier Saturday.

Rolando Fraga Hernandez and his gold Jeep Cherokee were pulled from the wreckage Saturday.

Later, the bodies of Oswald Gonzalez, 57, and Alberto Arias, 54, were found inside a white Chevy truck.





I hope it’s true, but it makes no sense.


----------



## Peter Dow

*The Obama Administration*

*Atorod Azizinami, *FIU Chair of the Civil & Environmental Engineering Department and director of the Accelerated Bridge Construction University Transportation Center

*Anthony Foxx*, Obama's Secretary of Transport Engineering

Crime of which *Atorod Azizinami* and *Anthony Foxx* are accused - involuntary manslaughter

Summary of evidence -

* *Atorod Azizinami* professed his so-called "accelerated" (actually fraudulent, rushed, botched, risky, culpably negligent and prone to collapse) bridge construction method, misleading others into following his dangerous and ultimately deadly unprofessional engineering malpractice.

* See FIU NEWS, 03/10/2018 - *First-of-its-kind pedestrian bridge “swings” into place*

_“This project is an outstanding example of the ABC method,” said chair of FIU’s Civil & Environmental Engineering Department and director of FIU’s ABC-UTC *Atorod Azizinamini*, who is one of the world’s leading experts on Accelerated Bridge Construction. “Building the major element of the bridge – its main span superstructure – outside of the traveled way and away from busy Eighth Street is a milestone.”_​
* *Anthony Foxx* as Obama's US Secretary of Transport directed the US government to fund *Atorod Azizinami*

* See photograph and other reports of *Foxx* with *Azizinami* at a White House event announcing *Azizinami* was to be appointed a "Champion of Change in Transportation"






* US Department of Transport - *2015 Champions of Change in Transportation*

* See the reports of the collapse of the weak and uncertified truss mainspan of the bridge on March 15, 2018, crushing vehicles and people which the mismanaged but *Azizinami*-approved project had allowed to pass dangerously underneath.

* Wikipedia - *Florida International University pedestrian bridge collapse*


----------



## Peter Dow

*Florida International University Presidents and Professor of Bridge Engineering*

*Mark B. Rosenberg*, FIU President

*Kenneth Jessell*, FIU Senior Vice President and Chief Financial Officer

*Atorod Azizinamini* - Chair of FIU’s Civil & Environmental Engineering Department and director of FIU’s Accelerated Bridge Construction University Transportation Center

Crime of which *Mark B. Rosenberg, Kenneth Jessell* and *Atorod Azizinamini* are accused - involuntary manslaughter

Summary of evidence -

* *Mark B. Rosenberg* as FIU president allowed the FIU to employ *Atorod Azizinami* and to award the contract for the design and construction of the pedestrial bridge to MCM + FIGG.

* *Kenneth Jessell* as FIU Vice President and Chief Financial Officer supported *Mark B. Rosenberg* as president allowing the FIU to employ *Atorod Azizinami* and to award the contract for the design and construction of the pedestrial bridge to MCM + FIGG.

* *Atorod Azizinami* professed his so-called "accelerated" (actually fraudulent, rushed, botched, risky, culpably negligent and prone to collapse) bridge construction method, misleading others into following his dangerous and ultimately deadly unprofessional engineering malpractice.

* See FIU NEWS, 03/10/2018 - *First-of-its-kind pedestrian bridge “swings” into place*

_“FIU is about building bridges and student safety. This project accomplishes our mission beautifully,” said FIU President *Mark B. Rosenberg*. “We are filled with pride and satisfaction at seeing this engineering feat come to life and connect our campus to the surrounding community where thousands of our students live.”

“This bridge is the result of great support from our congressional delegation and the U.S. Department of Transportation,” said FIU Senior Vice President and CFO *Kenneth Jessell*. “This bridge has already been the catalyst for significant economic development in the City of Sweetwater. FIU and our surrounding community will benefit from this project for generations to come.”

“This project is an outstanding example of the ABC method,” said chair of FIU’s Civil & Environmental Engineering Department and director of FIU’s ABC-UTC *Atorod Azizinamini*, who is one of the world’s leading experts on Accelerated Bridge Construction. “Building the major element of the bridge – its main span superstructure – outside of the traveled way and away from busy Eighth Street is a milestone.”_​
* See the reports of the collapse of the weak and uncertified truss mainspan of the bridge on March 15, 2018, crushing vehicles and people which the mismanaged but *Azizinami*-approved project had allowed to pass dangerously underneath.

* Wikipedia - *Florida International University pedestrian bridge collapse*


----------



## Peter Dow

From Wikipedia - *Florida International University pedestrian bridge collapse*  I discovered this useful source

FIU - *MCM Design-Build Proposal* - *MCM_FIGG_Proposal_for_FIU_Pedestrian_Bridge_9-30-2015.pdf*

and at 173 pages of PDF it is a goldmine of information for identifying suspects in this case. For example, this organisation chart, from page 22 -





Charge sheets for many of those coming right up ...


----------



## Peter Dow

*Company Presidents*

*Linda Figg*, President and Chief Executive Officer of Figg Engineering Group

*Jorge Munilla*, President of MCM

Crime of which *Linda Figg* and Jorge *Munilla* are accused - involuntary manslaughter

Summary of evidence -

* *Linda Figg* allowed Figg Engineering Group employees to present and to follow a fatally flawed engineering design and construction methodology for the FIU Pedestrian Bridge Project.

* *Jorge Munilla* allowed MCM employees to follow FIGG's fatally flawed engineering design and construction methodology for the FIU Pedestrian Bridge Project.

* See FIU - *MCM Design-Build Proposal* - *MCM_FIGG_Proposal_for_FIU_Pedestrian_Bridge_9-30-2015.pdf*

* See reports of the collapse of the weak and uncertified truss mainspan of the bridge on March 15, 2018, crushing vehicles and people which the mismanaged project had allowed to pass dangerously underneath.

* Wikipedia - *Florida International University pedestrian bridge collapse*


----------



## Peter Dow

*Pedestrian Bridge Project Management*

*Dwight Dempsey*, FIGG, Project Design Manager

*Rodrigo Isaza*, MCM, Project Construction Manager

*Eddie Martinez*, MCM, Project Safety Manager

Crime of which *Dwight Dempsey*, *Rodrigo Isaza* and *Eddie Martinez* are accused - involuntary manslaughter

Summary of evidence -

* *Dwight Dempsey*, *Rodrigo Isaza* and *Eddie Martinez* as project managers allowed project employees to follow FIGG's fatally flawed engineering design and construction methodology for the FIU Pedestrian Bridge Project.

* See FIU - *MCM Design-Build Proposal* - *MCM_FIGG_Proposal_for_FIU_Pedestrian_Bridge_9-30-2015.pdf*

* The fact that road traffic was allowed by project managers to pass under the bridge while it was under construction, before it had been completed, tested and certified as safe.

* See reports of the collapse of the weak and uncertified truss mainspan of the bridge on March 15, 2018, crushing vehicles and people which the mismanaged project had allowed to pass dangerously underneath.

* Wikipedia - *Florida International University pedestrian bridge collapse*


----------



## Peter Dow

*National Society of Professional Engineers*

*W. Denny Pate*, FIGG, Lead Technical Designer and Engineer of Record

*Robert Murphy*, MCM, Project Director

*Dwight Dempsey*, FIGG, Project Design Manager

*Kenneth Heil*, FIGG, Design Quality Manager

*Manuel Feliciano*, FIGG, Bridge Engineer

*Kristian Navarro*, MCM, Project Engineer

Crime of which *W. Denny Pate, Dwight Dempsey, Kenneth Heil, Manuel Feliciano* and *Kristian Navarro* are accused - involuntary manslaughter.

Summary of evidence -

* *W. Denny Pate* authored as the Engineer of Record an incompetent and fatally flawed engineering design and construction methodology for the FIU Pedestrian Bridge Project.

* *Robert Murphy, Dwight Dempsey, Kenneth Heil, Manuel Feliciano* and *Kristian Navarro*, as professional engineers should not have done, followed *W. Denny Pate*'s unprofessional, incompetent and fatally flawed engineering design and construction methodology for the FIU Pedestrian Bridge Project, failing to do their duty as professional engineers to do all within their power to ensure that the project followed the standards and practices of National Society of Professional Engineers.

* The fact that these engineers made no alarming report about this mismanaged project to the National Society of Professional Engineers.

* See FIU - *MCM Design-Build Proposal* - *MCM_FIGG_Proposal_for_FIU_Pedestrian_Bridge_9-30-2015.pdf*

* See reports of the collapse of the weak and uncertified truss mainspan of the bridge on March 15, 2018, crushing vehicles and people which the mismanaged project had allowed to pass dangerously underneath.

* Wikipedia - *Florida International University pedestrian bridge collapse*


----------



## Peter Dow

*US Army Corps of Engineers*

*Eddie Martinez*, MCM, Project Safety Manager

*Kristian Navarro*, MCM, Project Engineer

*Carlos Hernandez*, MCM, Quality Control Manager

Crime of which *Eddie Martinez, Kristian Navarro* and *Carlos Hernandez* are accused - involuntary manslaughter.

Summary of evidence -

* *Eddie Martinez, Kristian Navarro and Carlos Hernandez* followed the fatally flawed engineering design and construction methodology for the FIU Pedestrian Bridge Project and failed to do their duty to report to the Army Corps of Engineers that this mismanaged civilian project was a danger to the people that should be reported by the US Army Corps of Engineers through the chain of command to the President of the United States of America.

* The fact that these army engineers made no alarming report about this mismanaged civilian project to the Army Corps of Engineers.

* See FIU - *MCM Design-Build Proposal* - *MCM_FIGG_Proposal_for_FIU_Pedestrian_Bridge_9-30-2015.pdf*

* See reports of the collapse of the weak and uncertified truss mainspan of the bridge on March 15, 2018, crushing vehicles and people which the mismanaged civilian project had allowed to pass dangerously underneath.

* Wikipedia - *Florida International University pedestrian bridge collapse*


----------



## Peter Dow

*Recommendation to the authorities*
The executive recommendation to the authorities is that the above mentioned suspects who have been accused of a crime should be prosecuted.




*Site Authority*
Mayor Orlando Lopez





*State and Federal Authorities*
Governor of Florida, Rick Scott
President of the United States, Donald Trump


----------



## martybegan

depotoo said:


> Absolutely bizarre.  The fact the city allowed it is criminal, as well as the companies doing such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> FIU confirmed a stress test was in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had traffic running under it during a stress test.........
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Now it may not have been a stress test, but tensioning of certain structural components. 

Things like this take time to investigate.


----------



## Peter Dow

*Elected Representatives of the People*

*Mario Diaz-Balart*, U.S. Representative and Chairman of the House Appropriations Subcommittee on Transportation, Housing and Urban Development.

*Orlando Lopez*, Mayor of the City of Sweetwater

Crime of which *Mario Diaz-Balart* and *Orlando Lopez* are accused - involuntary manslaughter.

Summary of evidence -

* *Mario Diaz-Balart* and *Orlando Lopez* trusted the untrustworthy and mismanaged FIU Pedestrian Bridge Project, lending it their undeserved support.

* *Mario Diaz-Balart*'s support helped to allow the project to gain federal funding.

* *Orlando Lopez*'s support allowed the project additional City of Sweetwater funding and the authority to build at the site.

* See the "SITE AUTHORITY" graphic and the raw photograph of the construction site and the billboard there notifying the public and the police that the project had the Mayor's authority to build at that site.











* See FIU NEWS, 03/10/2018 - *First-of-its-kind pedestrian bridge “swings” into place*

_“FIU has come a long way since the TIGER grant that funded this pedestrian bridge was awarded in 2013. This project represents a true collaboration among so many different partners at local, state, and federal levels, and in both the public and private sectors,” said *Mario Diaz-Balart*, U.S. Representative and Chairman of the House Appropriations Subcommittee on Transportation, Housing and Urban Development. “The university’s growth and acceleration is no longer just about the campus and its student body; it’s about the future of Sweetwater, Miami-Dade County and the entire South Florida region. I believe this is what creative solutions to transportation challenges look like, and I will continue to support and incentivize these new ideas.”

Funding for the $14.2 million bridge, connecting plazas and walkways is part of a $19.4 million Transportation Investment Generating Economic Recovery (TIGER) grant from the U.S. Department of Transportation. Other funding agencies include the Federal Highway Administration, Florida Department of Transportation Local Agency Program, FIU and the City of Sweetwater.

“The FIU-Sweetwater bridge will serve many purposes including being a visually distinctive gateway to our city,” said City of Sweetwater Mayor *Orlando Lopez*. “This bridge is symbolic of the growth our city is experiencing and our partnership with FIU.”_​
* See the reports of the collapse of the weak and uncertified truss mainspan of the bridge on March 15, 2018, crushing vehicles and people which the mismanaged project had allowed to pass dangerously underneath.

* Wikipedia - *Florida International University pedestrian bridge collapse*


----------



## Peter Dow

*FIU promoted technique used to build failed pedestrian bridge as solution to nation’s infrastructure woes*​
_"FIU provided $50,000 in seed funding for the Center for Accelerated Bridge Construction, ...

The U.S. Department of Transportation awarded the Accelerated Bridge Construction University Transportation Center at FIU a $7.5 million, five-year grant in 2016 to advance the construction method*. *FIU was the lead institution, also working with partners Iowa State University, University of Nevada - Reno, University of Oklahoma, and University of Washington.

*Atorod Azizinamini, director of the university's Accelerated Bridge Construction center, ... has spoken extensively about the unique design of the pedestrian bridge at FIU*. 

In an interview with an FIU news site in November 2017, Azizinamini advocated for the ABC method as a more cost-effective and safer way to replace the nation’s aging bridges. The idea was that hosting construction off-site would reduce accidents and traffic congestion, and it would only take a few days to hoist the bridge into place.

In an emailed statement Thursday, the university's College of Engineering and Computing emphasized that the center had no role in designing or building the collapsed bridge, although the center recommended that the ABC method be used when FIU applied for a federal grant for the bridge. FIGG Bridge Group designed the bridge and it was constructed by MCM Construction, FIU noted."_​
*Atorod Azizinamini* did indeed have a role in the building project which he supported as is reported here by speaking _"extensively about the unique design of the pedestrian bridge at FIU". _

*Azizinamini'*s lethal role was as chief cheerleader and public propagandist for this mismanaged project, effectively urging caution to be thrown to the wind by all and publicly deflecting from a focus on the importance of continuous critical health and safety review of all aspects of the project as it went along.

That's not "no role". That is a decisive, culpably negligent and lethal role which cost innocents their lives.

_"The statement added: "More than 1,000 bridges are constructed in the U.S. using accelerated bridge construction techniques without any problems."_​
A failure rate of about 1 in 1,000 bridges, buildings or any civil engineering structure is completely unacceptable.

_"Bridges collapse for different reasons, some engineering and others construction."_​
Good engineering practice builds bridges which *don't collapse for any reason! *(Can you believe the ridiculous claims of *Azizinamini'*s center of bridge-building incompetence?)

Good engineering practice tests all components of any construction in isolation and / or in situ as appropriate.

New bridge projects require an engineering certification that the bridge is safe before the bridge can be legally commissioned and only then are the public allowed to go under (or over) the bridge.

_"Until forensic engineers take a look at the collapse, we cannot speculate on what caused the collapse.''_​
Actually, we can easily speculate that the main-span concrete truss was long, relatively short and consequently was too weak, with barely the strength to support its own weight when it was supported in situ.

The MCM FIGG proposal's engineering drawings specify a mainspan truss which is 175 feet long and 18 feet tall, which equates to a length-to-height ratio of 9.72.

* See FIU - *MCM Design-Build Proposal* - *MCM_FIGG_Proposal_for_FIU_Pedestrian_Bridge_9-30-2015.pdf*


----------



## Markle

Peter Dow, your rant is duly noted.

Now, why don't we wait for the investigation to be complete so we actually know who is to blame?  I know, what a wild and crazy idea!


----------



## Peter Dow

Markle said:


> Peter Dow, your rant is duly noted.
> 
> Now, why don't we wait for the investigation to be complete so we actually know who is to blame?  I know, what a wild and crazy idea!


You can wait if you want. I wanted to do a little investigating of my own.


----------



## Markle

Peter Dow said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Dow, your rant is duly noted.
> 
> Now, why don't we wait for the investigation to be complete so we actually know who is to blame?  I know, what a wild and crazy idea!
> 
> 
> 
> You can wait if you want. I wanted to do a little investigating of my own.
Click to expand...


And, you have proven nothing other than you typically leap to conclusions.  Not a good thing for an adult.


----------



## Circe

I am disconcerted about the talk of a criminal investigation. It seems to me there is an interesting ethical issue here: don't you have to want a bad thing to happen before it's a crime, whatever happens?

The engineer who called State Transportation, and the one who gave the two-hour talk about Issues shortly before the bridge collapse: both said there was cracking, but no problem, no safety issue. Well, the whole entire nation can readily see that they were about as wrong as anyone can be.

But no one can say they WANTED the bridge to collapse! They were simply wrong: they thought it wouldn't, but it did. I don't see criminal culpability here. I think people would be pretty stupid to hire this firm again, or to use these FIU special new designs again, but of course they didn't want the bridge to collapse. I'd say no criminal culpability at all.


----------



## Peter Dow

Circe said:


> I am disconcerted about the talk of a criminal investigation. It seems to me there is an interesting ethical issue here: don't you have to want a bad thing to happen before it's a crime, whatever happens?



*Florida Involuntary Manslaughter Laws*
_Overview of Florida Involuntary Manslaughter Laws

When a homicide, the killing of a human being, does not meet the legal definition of murder, Florida state laws allow a prosecutor to consider a manslaughter charge. The state establishes two types of manslaughter: voluntary and involuntary. While voluntary manslaughter describes an intentional act performed during a provocation or heat of passion, involuntary manslaughter does not require intent to kill or even intent to perform that act resulting in the victim's death.

To establish involuntary manslaughter, the prosecutor must show that the defendant acted with "culpable negligence." Florida statutes define culpable negligence as a disregard for human life while engaging in wanton or reckless behavior. The state may be able to prove involuntary manslaughter by showing the defendant's recklessness or lack of care when handling a dangerous instrument or weapon, or while engaging in a range of other activities that could lead to death if performed recklessly._​
So depending on the accused, his or her culpability would be with regard to the decisions he or she made negligently or recklessly that disregarded the dangers to human life and contributed to the deaths.



Circe said:


> The engineer who called State Transportation, and the one who gave the two-hour talk about Issues shortly before the bridge collapse: both said there was cracking, but no problem, no safety issue. Well, the whole entire nation can readily see that they were about as wrong as anyone can be.


Wrong decisions were made long before then.



Circe said:


> But no one can say they WANTED the bridge to collapse! They were simply wrong: they thought it wouldn't, but it did. I don't see criminal culpability here. I think people would be pretty stupid to hire this firm again, or to use these FIU special new designs again, but of course they didn't want the bridge to collapse. I'd say no criminal culpability at all.


The accused were _"pretty stupid to hire this firm"_ - _"or to use these FIU"_ (FIGG) _"special new designs"_ - *in the first place!* 

Involuntary manslaughter is a crime the first time someone commits it, not only if and when he or she does it "again". 

We, the people, have to convict the killers the first time they kill so that they *don't get a chance* to kill "again".


----------



## Circe

Peter Dow said:


> The accused were _"pretty stupid to hire this firm"_ - _"or to use these FIU"_ (FIGG) _"special new designs"_ - *in the first place!*



No, that's just how it looks now. Earlier, Florida International University was pioneering this fast bridge building plan --- and they were very proud of it. We KNOW everyone concerned was proud of it: they had openings, models, classes on the method, speeches --- we've probably all read the effusive speech by the president of the University when the bridge was put in place.

They clearly all believed it would work and was a good idea.

Okay, they were spectacularly wrong. But they could not know what they did not know.

IMO, we'll see this investigation drag on till people forget about it so they do not have to criminalize engineers who did not mean to commit a crime: they meant to build a good and useful bridge.


----------



## Peter Dow

<- North ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- South ->

_*Experts cite explosive joint failure as cause of Florida bridge collapse*

“I think they probably were carrying out jacking works,” said Bourne. “You only have a jack connected to the bar on for the few minutes you’re stressing and it’s still on in the collapsed condition. If they weren’t stressing it, it wouldn’t be there.”

It is this additional force being put into the diagonal member during the jacking operation that Bourne thinks could have caused failure of the critical end joint._​




<- South ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ North ->

Damage to the side of truss member #11 is spalling caused by the explosive release of elastic energy which was stored in the highly stressed post-tensioning bar within when it snapped.

This, along with the picture of the jack still attached to the P.T. bar, is the smoking gun.











*Forensic engineering conclusion*

There is no satisfactory way to "implement" a house of cards. It is an intrinsically precarious structure.




Maybe somewhere there is a house of cards which has stood the test of time, but it is generally understood that the metaphorical reference to a "house of cards" is to compare it with something that is precarious, unstable and prone to failure - in this case the FIU pedestrian bridge.

If, as it seems the evidence may be pointing to, the bridge failed because of what one worker did in a minute dangling from crane with a jack to a P.T Bar then that proves that the bridge was precarious and so it had a bad design.

A good design should exclude the possibility for one worker doing something inept, whether under orders to do that something inept or not, which causes the collapse of the whole structure.

A good design would build in redundancy so that if one component failed - like a P.T. bar or a truss member or a truss joint - then other P.T. bars or truss members or joints would save the bridge.

Or a good design would use a truss made from rigid metal-only members (tubes or girders) and metal-only joints and avoided the problems of trusses made from prestressed or post-tensioned concrete on such a critical component of a bridge.

*Political questions
*
The FIU bridge collapse story was reported by the BBC in Britain and world-wide and that's how the story came to my attention. FIU claims to be an "International" university - an invitation (or at least an excuse) for discussion of FIU's affairs on the world wide web, maybe?

*Public Safety*

A pedestrian underpass would have been safer and cheaper than a bridge, right? So public safety and cost was not the top priority. Is that acceptable?

*Management*

The bridge project was mismanaged to the point of killing people. Are there wider problems which this tragedy highlights - problems with mismanagement of this university, other universities, civil engineering management at this site or elsewhere?

*Legal*

*Florida Involuntary Manslaughter Laws*
_Overview of Florida Involuntary Manslaughter Laws

When a homicide, the killing of a human being, does not meet the legal definition of murder, Florida state laws allow a prosecutor to consider a manslaughter charge. The state establishes two types of manslaughter: voluntary and involuntary. While voluntary manslaughter describes an intentional act performed during a provocation or heat of passion, involuntary manslaughter does not require intent to kill or even intent to perform that act resulting in the victim's death.

To establish involuntary manslaughter, the prosecutor must show that the defendant acted with "culpable negligence." Florida statutes define culpable negligence as a disregard for human life while engaging in wanton or reckless behavior. The state may be able to prove involuntary manslaughter by showing the defendant's recklessness or lack of care when handling a dangerous instrument or weapon, or while engaging in a range of other activities that could lead to death if performed recklessly._​
Who are the individuals responsible for the loss of life and are they criminally culpable with regard to the decisions they made negligently or recklessly that disregarded the dangers to human life and contributed to the deaths?

Civil liability. Who should pay compensation and how much?

*Political*

Who is to blame politically, Obama or Trump or neither? Will anyone be held politically accountable for these deaths?


----------



## Peter Dow

The pedestrian bridge was being built next to a 4-way intersection or crossroads, with a pedestrian crossing, where the traffic has to stop for the lights anyway.

It seems that the cost of a pedestrian bridge (or pedestrian underpass) could not be justified.

The existing pedestrian crossing could be made safer by installing

good quality cameras to video anyone jumping the lights or speeding, take their number plates and fine them
good quality lighting so that the cameras work beautifully even at night
the pedestrian crossing may even turn a profit
It seems that the pedestrian bridge plan was not really for functional reasons but was wanted by the Florida International University for advertising purposes.

I suppose if they had known what they were doing and built a safe bridge safely that would have been OK.

Possibly few would have used it because it would still have been easier to use the crossing at the traffic lights but hey, it wouldn't be the first architectural folly.

But they didn't know what they were doing and their recklessness got innocents killed and in my opinion that is a crime.


----------



## Markle

Thank you for the information.

I'm still wondering if the type of concrete used had anything to do with the collapse.  It is supposed to be some sort of new, self-cleaning, concrete.  I don't remember which article it was in but I don't think it had been used in this sort of construction previously.

This will still be in litigation 20 years from now.  The attorneys will end up "owning" both companies.


----------



## Peter Dow

Markle said:


> Thank you for the information.


Hey no problem.



Markle said:


> I'm still wondering if the type of concrete used had anything to do with the collapse.  It is supposed to be some sort of new, self-cleaning, concrete.  I don't remember which article it was in but I don't think it had been used in this sort of construction previously.


I doubt it. There is so much wrong with the way they used the concrete that even if it was the world's finest concrete ever, with the bad design of the bridge they used, it was never going to stand the test of time.

For example, the concrete truss member which failed - number 11 - they size they built it had a maximum allowable design load - I estimate - of at best of about 1112 kips but the weight of the bridge alone put a load of 1615 kips on that truss member #11.

So even before they started adding even more load from the post-tensioning cables, truss member #11 was already struggling to bear 145% of its allowable load.

It was a very poor design - the truss was the wrong material - concrete is not as good as metal - and it was too short (not high enough) for the length of span it needed to cross - and the truss members were too thin and weak for the load they were trying to carry.

This bridge was a house of cards - doomed to fall down.


----------



## Peter Dow

Markle said:


> Thank you for the information.
> 
> I'm still wondering if the type of concrete used had anything to do with the collapse.  It is supposed to be some sort of new, self-cleaning, concrete.  I don't remember which article it was in but I don't think it had been used in this sort of construction previously.
> 
> This will still be in litigation 20 years from now.  The attorneys will end up "owning" both companies.





Peter Dow said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the information.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still wondering if the type of concrete used had anything to do with the collapse.  It is supposed to be some sort of new, self-cleaning, concrete.  I don't remember which article it was in but I don't think it had been used in this sort of construction previously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt it. There is so much wrong with the way they used the concrete that even if it was the world's finest concrete ever, with the bad design of the bridge they used, it was never going to stand the test of time.
> 
> For example, the concrete truss member which failed - number 11 - they size they built it had a maximum allowable design load - I estimate - of at best of about 1112 kips but the weight of the bridge alone put a load of 1615 kips on that truss member #11.
> 
> So even before they started adding even more load from the post-tensioning cables, truss member #11 was already struggling to bear 145% of its allowable load.
> 
> It was a very poor design - the truss was the wrong material - concrete is not as good as metal - and it was too short (not high enough) for the length of span it needed to cross - and the truss members were too thin and weak for the load they were trying to carry.
> 
> This bridge was a house of cards - doomed to fall down.
Click to expand...

More on concrete.
My estimate in my previous post was based on average concrete but I have since discovered that the the FIU FIGG-MCM proposal specifies a higher (the highest) grade of concrete - grade VI - 8.5 ksi.





So with this fairer assumption and considering the possibility that the concrete used wasn't up to specification, I have made detailed calculations which I can present graphically as follows.





This tells us that the concrete has to be fully up to the grade VI specification just barely to hold the bridge up with no additional load from post-tensioning bars or from any pedestrians on the bridge. Anything less than top notch concrete and that bridge is coming down.

Even for those calculations I had to assume a risky safety load factor of only 1.2 and the estimates using more cautious safety factors also warn that the bridge is too heavy for the design of member #11.





This tells us that only calculating with a risky safety factor of only 1.2 can we assess that the truss member #11 is just barely strong enough to hold the bridge up with no additional load from post-tensioning bars or from any pedestrians on the bridge. Using anything more cautious for a design safety factor would warn that the bridge is at an unacceptable risk of coming down.

*So we can see that the bridge designers were gambling with people's lives even before a single bar was post-tensioned - which was what was being done at the time the bridge collapsed.*

The "dead load of the bridge on member #11", if you are interested in this kind of thing, is calculated as follows.


----------



## Peter Dow

Thanks to the use of an online truss calculator, I have now been able to make a more accurate calculation of the likely forces which the bridge was subjected to when it failed.
















Video evidence shows that the bottom northern end joint of the bridge failed first and so suspicion has fallen upon the elements of the bridge at the north end and so it was helpful to calculate the likely axial forces along member #11 (marked "M11" in the diagrams above).

The compression force from the dead weight of the bridge I calculated as - 1367 kip or 1,367 thousand pounds of force.

The compression force from the post-tensioning (P.T.) bars within member #11 - I calculated had to be at least 304 kip but in practice would have been more, perhaps significantly more so we should have treated the P.T. bar force as a live load (LL), not a dead load (DL) for design purposes.

So the *unfactored load* on member #11 was at least 1367 + 304 = *1671 kip.*

As recommended,






factoring the load as 1.2 x DL + 1.6 x LL suggests  they should have designed for a
*Maximum allowable design factored load*  of 1367 x 1.2 + 304 x 1.6 = *2127 kip*

I estimated from this NTSB video


that member #11 used 10 x #7 bars which would suggest it was suitable for a factored load of only 2006 kip. which corresponds to a ratio of factored to unfactored load of 2006/1671 = 1.2 (only).

To get to a factored load of at least 2127 kip, as my table suggests, member #11 would have needed 14 x #8 or 12 x #9 or 10 x #10 rebars.






Even if member #11 was not designed or constructed within code we cannot conclude that the failure of the bridge's bottom northern end joint was caused by a failure of member #11 per se.





_The remains of the bottom northern end joint of the bridge_

The failure which the evidence of the video and photographs suggests is more likely to be with the design of the joint itself, an insufficiency of reinforcement in anchoring member #11 to the deck, leading to, I might suggest, *shear fractures along the 2 planes either side of member #11 where they intersect with the deck* which I have illustrated by annotating sheet B-8 from the design engineer's drawings as follows.






I may not know with 100% certainty what the cause of this bridge collapse is but I can offer my expert opinion on the basis of the available evidence so far.


----------



## OldLady

Peter Dow said:


> Thanks to the use of an online truss calculator, I have now been able to make a more accurate calculation of the likely forces which the bridge was subjected to when it failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video evidence shows that the bottom northern end joint of the bridge failed first and so suspicion has fallen upon the elements of the bridge at the north end and so it was helpful to calculate the likely axial forces along member #11 (marked "M11" in the diagrams above).
> 
> The compression force from the dead weight of the bridge I calculated as - 1367 kip or 1,367 thousand pounds of force.
> 
> The compression force from the post-tensioning (P.T.) bars within member #11 - I calculated had to be at least 304 kip but in practice would have been more, perhaps significantly more so we should have treated the P.T. bar force as a live load (LL), not a dead load (DL) for design purposes.
> 
> So the *unfactored load* on member #11 was at least 1367 + 304 = *1671 kip.*
> 
> As recommended,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> factoring the load as 1.2 x DL + 1.6 x LL suggests  they should have designed for a
> *Maximum allowable design factored load*  of 1367 x 1.2 + 304 x 1.6 = *2127 kip*
> 
> I estimated from this NTSB video
> 
> 
> that member #11 used 10 x #7 bars which would suggest it was suitable for a factored load of only 2006 kip. which corresponds to a ratio of factored to unfactored load of 2006/1671 = 1.2 (only).
> 
> To get to a factored load of at least 2127 kip, as my table suggests, member #11 would have needed 14 x #8 or 12 x #9 or 10 x #10 rebars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if member #11 was not designed or constructed within code we cannot conclude that the failure of the bridge's bottom northern end joint was caused by a failure of member #11 per se.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The remains of the bottom northern end joint of the bridge_
> 
> The failure which the evidence of the video and photographs suggests is more likely to be with the design of the joint itself, an insufficiency of reinforcement in anchoring member #11 to the deck, leading to, I might suggest, *shear fractures along the 2 planes either side of member #11 where they intersect with the deck* which I have illustrated by annotating sheet B-8 from the design engineer's drawings as follows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may not know with 100% certainty what the cause of this bridge collapse is but I can offer my expert opinion on the basis of the available evidence so far.


Any possibility you can say that in English?  Like a couple sentences?
What caused it to fail?


----------



## Peter Dow

OldLady said:


> Any possibility you can say that in English?  Like a couple sentences?


I could try but a picture paints a thousand words so I'll rather add a few sentences in red ink to this picture which I have extracted from the FIGG - MCM design-build team's own document pdf proposing to FIU that they get the contract to build the bridge.








OldLady said:


> What caused it to fail?


The bridge designers innovated (incompetently) a new I-beam design of bridge but where the I-beam's upright-supports (called an "open truss") join the deck of the bridge, the designers *should have* specified the necessary reinforcement to stop the severely stressed joints breaking apart - "should have" *but negligently didn't* and so the weakest link - the northern bottom end joint - failed first and it caused a catastrophic collapse of the whole bridge.


----------



## Peter Dow

The Florida Department of Transport has released the engineering design and construction plans for the FIU pedestrian bridge, which can be downloaded from this link.

_Florida Department of TRANSPORTATION_ - *Denney Pate signed and sealed FIU bridge construction plans - 2016 & 2017*
https://cdn2.fdot.gov/fiu/13-Denney-Pate-signed-and-sealed-FIU-bridge-construction-plans.pdf

My analysis of these engineer's plans have revealed that my earlier suspicion that member 11 was dangerously under-reinforced has been *confirmed*, to such a degree that the *collapse* of member 11 (and consequently the whole bridge) under the compression load after the bridge was placed on the piers but before destressing was to be *expected*.

The engineering plans, signed off by the "Engineer of Record", W. Denney Pate of FIGG, were at dangerously at fault and so the construction team by simply following the plans faithfully would have guaranteed the collapse of the bridge.

*The first point of concern to note *from the engineering plans is that the plan's P.T. bar tensioning begins once the concrete reaches a strength of *only 6,000 psi* or more, as this quote shows -

"CONSTRUCTION SEQUENCE - STAGE 2 - SUPERSTRUCTURE PRE-CASTING
2. AFTER CONCRETE COMPRESSIVE STRENGTH HAS REACHED 6000 PSI, STRESS POST-TENSIONING  OF THE MAIN SPAN IN THE FOLLOWING SEQUENCE ..."​



6,000 psi is less than the final full strength of the concrete was expected to be (at least 8,500 psi) when it has fully set and in this case proceeding with the construction while the concrete was not fully hard was a contributing factor to the collapse.

The next *point of concern to note* is that the engineer's plans recommend a P.T. bar setting for the 2 P.T. bars in member 11 which together total a P.T. bar tension of *560 KIP*.






The results of my truss calculations show that the dead weight of the bridge exerts on member 11
* a tension force of 304 KIP while the bridge is being transported and
* a compression force of *1367 KIP* when the bridge is placed on the piers, which is a *point of concern to note*.






The P.T. bar tension of 560 KIP on member 11 is somewhat higher than it needs to be - I have suggested that a P.T. bar tension of 390 KIP would have been plenty.

Now let us consider what all those forces together in the sequence they were applied mean for the compression force on the reinforced concrete of member 11.




I have considered 5 different stages, A, B, C, D and E. The bridge collapsed as a result of damage to the concrete member 11 sustained in stage D, so the bridge never got to stage E in good order, sadly, but inevitably given the plans followed.

*Stage A*
The concrete has hardened to at least 6,000 PSI and so post-tensioning is about to begin but at this stage the mainspan is still resting on the ground, so there are no troublesome forces on member 11, no P.T. bar tension, no bridge dead weight and so the reinforced concrete is not being compressed very much at all except under its own weight and that of the canopy immediately above it, but we will ignore that for now.

*Stage B*
The P.T. bars of member 11 have been tensioned to the recommended amount - a total of 560 KIP and that tension force on the P.T. bars is being provided by an equal and opposite compressive force of 560 KIP on the reinforced concrete. But the mainspan is still on the ground so not much in the way of dead weight of the bridge to worry about yet.

*Stage C*
The mainspan has been lifted onto the transporters and now the dead weight of the bridge is exerting an external tension force of 304 KIP on member 11. This has the effect of reducing the compressive force on the reinforced concrete of member 11 by 304 KIP down to 256 KIP.

*Stage D*
In this case, "D" for danger and for "Doom".
This is when things take a turn for the worse. The bridge gets placed on the piers and now the dead weight of the bridge is applying a compression force of 1367 KIP on to member 11.

So now the reinforced concrete has to take *the full compression force of 560 KIP from the P.T. bars under tension plus the 1367 KIP dead weight of the bridge to suffer a whopping 1927 KIP of compression force*, which is more than member 11 is able to cope with, especially so if the concrete has not reached is full strength of at least 8500 PSI, as is shown in this table from my concrete column calculator and this bar chart.









Therefore the collapse of member 11 must be expected if the strength of the concrete was only 8,000 psi or less and the plans only require that the strength of the concrete at this stage be at least "6,000 psi".

*A point of concern to note* is that the plans only call for 8 number 7 (diameter 7/8" inch, area 0.6 square inches each, axially orientated reinforcing bars), just barely 1% of a reinforcement ratio for that size of concrete member. The compression strength of member 11 was 99% concrete by areal cross-section.

*Another point of concern* *to note* is that plans only call for member 11 to be of size 24 inches by 21 inches in cross section. Whereas the equivalent member at the south side of the bridge, member 2 was 150% wider, 36 inches by 21 inches and although it was carrying a higher dead weight from the bridge, member 2 survived intact.






Member 11 was not thick enough, it wasn't reinforced with steel bar enough, it was not strong enough to survive the forces it was subjected to during stage D.

The P.T. bars, 1.75" diameter steel bars, didn't contribute to the long term compression strength of member 11, but actually contributed to ruining the long term compression strength in stage D.





As I have noted there, W Denney Pate's drawings don't draw a section through member 11 with only 2 P.T. bars, only section B-B "(TYP. FOR ALL MEMBERS WITH P.T. BARS)" which draws 8 reinforcement bars. Bars marked here "7S11" are 8 size 7 (7/8" diameter) bars confirmed by the table on page 98, SHEET B-98, SUPERSTRUCTURE REINFORCEMENT BAR LIST AND NTSB images.

The plans specify an inadequate reinforcement and inadequate compression strength of the reinforced concrete of member 11 to withstanding the compression load of 1927 KIP before destressing the P.T. bars, which would have cracked, crumbled and weakened the member 11 during Stage D. This was catastrophic damage which would sooner or later cause the member 11 to fail.

Possibly at Stage D the cracked and crumbled concrete of member 11 was temporarily still being precariously held together by static friction increased by the additional compression on the concrete provided by the tense P.T. bars. (Sort of like if you crush a biscuit between your hands, the crumbs don't fall out until you release your grip.)

This would explain why the bridge did not collapse immediately when placed on the piers but only when destressing of member 11 began and the already cracked concrete lost some of its static friction cohesion by the reduction in compression and only then did the member 11 shatter, collapsing the bridge.

Member 11 was carrying the full weight of the structure. There is no redundancy in the FIU bridge design whereby other concrete columns can take the load if truss member 11 fails. It was all on member 11. When member 11 goes, the whole bridge goes down.

This picture shows "the smoking gun" - far too small and far too few reinforcement bars, marked "<-B->".




The picture also shows the broken stirrup reinforcement bars, which too, were inadequate to the task expected of them.

*Stage E.*
After destressing is complete. We don't know for sure if this stage was actually completely entirely but even if it had been, by that time the damage which had been done in Stage D was revealing itself and the member 11 was failing and bridge had begun the process of collapsing.

There was no way to complete stage E successfully because member 11 was on a hair trigger to collapse because of the severe damage to the concrete sustained in stage D.

The inadequate strength of member 11, alone, could be entirely responsible for the collapse of the bridge.

Additionally, I have concerns about the failure of the bottom joint under shear fracture where member 11 connects to the deck and member 12.











To my mind the responsibility for the collapse of the bridge lies with he who wrote those plans - W. Denney Pate.

Nevertheless, I believe that others too had a responsibility not to allow citizens to pass or drive under *any* bridge under construction, before it has been completed and certified as safe.

A collapsed bridge is a pity. A collapsed bridge falling onto citizens is a crime.

Peter Dow's 'Truss Forces - The weak points of the bridge and the forces they failed under' picture album on Flickr

Peter Dow's 'Mug Shots - FIU Bridge Collapse - Key personnel responsible' album on Flickr


----------



## flacaltenn

Peter Dow said:


> <- North ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- South ->
> 
> _*Experts cite explosive joint failure as cause of Florida bridge collapse*
> 
> “I think they probably were carrying out jacking works,” said Bourne. “You only have a jack connected to the bar on for the few minutes you’re stressing and it’s still on in the collapsed condition. If they weren’t stressing it, it wouldn’t be there.”
> 
> It is this additional force being put into the diagonal member during the jacking operation that Bourne thinks could have caused failure of the critical end joint._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <- South ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ North ->
> 
> Damage to the side of truss member #11 is spalling caused by the explosive release of elastic energy which was stored in the highly stressed post-tensioning bar within when it snapped.
> 
> This, along with the picture of the jack still attached to the P.T. bar, is the smoking gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Forensic engineering conclusion*
> 
> There is no satisfactory way to "implement" a house of cards. It is an intrinsically precarious structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe somewhere there is a house of cards which has stood the test of time, but it is generally understood that the metaphorical reference to a "house of cards" is to compare it with something that is precarious, unstable and prone to failure - in this case the FIU pedestrian bridge.
> 
> If, as it seems the evidence may be pointing to, the bridge failed because of what one worker did in a minute dangling from crane with a jack to a P.T Bar then that proves that the bridge was precarious and so it had a bad design.
> 
> A good design should exclude the possibility for one worker doing something inept, whether under orders to do that something inept or not, which causes the collapse of the whole structure.
> 
> A good design would build in redundancy so that if one component failed - like a P.T. bar or a truss member or a truss joint - then other P.T. bars or truss members or joints would save the bridge.
> 
> Or a good design would use a truss made from rigid metal-only members (tubes or girders) and metal-only joints and avoided the problems of trusses made from prestressed or post-tensioned concrete on such a critical component of a bridge.
> 
> *Political questions
> *
> The FIU bridge collapse story was reported by the BBC in Britain and world-wide and that's how the story came to my attention. FIU claims to be an "International" university - an invitation (or at least an excuse) for discussion of FIU's affairs on the world wide web, maybe?
> 
> *Public Safety*
> 
> A pedestrian underpass would have been safer and cheaper than a bridge, right? So public safety and cost was not the top priority. Is that acceptable?
> 
> *Management*
> 
> The bridge project was mismanaged to the point of killing people. Are there wider problems which this tragedy highlights - problems with mismanagement of this university, other universities, civil engineering management at this site or elsewhere?
> 
> *Legal*
> 
> *Florida Involuntary Manslaughter Laws*
> _Overview of Florida Involuntary Manslaughter Laws
> 
> When a homicide, the killing of a human being, does not meet the legal definition of murder, Florida state laws allow a prosecutor to consider a manslaughter charge. The state establishes two types of manslaughter: voluntary and involuntary. While voluntary manslaughter describes an intentional act performed during a provocation or heat of passion, involuntary manslaughter does not require intent to kill or even intent to perform that act resulting in the victim's death.
> 
> To establish involuntary manslaughter, the prosecutor must show that the defendant acted with "culpable negligence." Florida statutes define culpable negligence as a disregard for human life while engaging in wanton or reckless behavior. The state may be able to prove involuntary manslaughter by showing the defendant's recklessness or lack of care when handling a dangerous instrument or weapon, or while engaging in a range of other activities that could lead to death if performed recklessly._​
> Who are the individuals responsible for the loss of life and are they criminally culpable with regard to the decisions they made negligently or recklessly that disregarded the dangers to human life and contributed to the deaths?
> 
> Civil liability. Who should pay compensation and how much?
> 
> *Political*
> 
> Who is to blame politically, Obama or Trump or neither? Will anyone be held politically accountable for these deaths?



Thanks for insight. I'll read more of your notes. Since I'm from Florida and graduated from Univ of Florida in the same state school system -- I can tell you that FIU has the INTERNATIONAL in it because of it's research labs and programs that DO reach around the world.  For instance, it has an international lab for hurricane studies and many others that I don't remember. It also has at least 3 official campuses in different countries. I know there was Spain and Italy and I think they added at least one other in China recently.

The other thing is --- Florida soil is NOT real amenable to tunneling for subterranean projects. Particularly in Miami where the water table is almost at street level before it rains. And it's very loose and sandy on top of spongy limestone thats prone to sink holes. So there arent many long tunnels anywhere in the state.


----------



## Peter Dow

Now considering member 2, which survived intact,




member 2's "SECTION C-C" -




- has 12 x size 8 (diameter 1", area 0.785 sq-in) reinforcing bars and member 2's P.T. bar force setting is




560 kip (same as member 11).
My truss calculation results were -
in transit tension of 458 kip
in situ compression of 1920 kip




Now let us consider what all those forces together in the sequence they were applied mean for the compression force on the reinforced concrete of member 2.




At the critical "Stage D", when the bridge is placed on the piers but before the P.T. bars can be destressed, the reinforced concrete of member 2 has to take *the full compression force of 560 KIP from the P.T. bars under tension plus the 1920 KIP dead weight of the bridge to suffer a total of 2480 KIP of compression force*, but member 2 was able to cope with that load of 2480 kip, so I calculated the maximum allowable design factored load to find out how strong the concrete must have been, in this table from my concrete column calculator and this bar chart.




Therefore the survival of member 2 may be expected, during Stage D anyway, if the strength of the concrete was 7,000 psi or more, albeit a reasonably safe load factor (at least 1.2) is not to be enjoyed until the concrete hardens to at least 8,285 psi.




Simply applying commonly used engineering design equations for concrete columns suggests clearly why member 2 survived but member 11 failed. Pate's under-design of member 11 was significantly further out of code than was his design of member 2.


----------



## Ame®icano

depotoo said:


> View attachment 182817



*All women engineering team in action.*


----------



## WheelieAddict

Ame®icano said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All women engineering team in action.*
Click to expand...

More like Florida in action.


----------

